# General > General Chat >  Alaska 2014!

## 1stimestar

Any one is welcome to post in this thread.  

Here is last year's thread.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...45-Alaska-2013  It had 19 pages and 15,986 views.  Pretty neat huh?

What do you want to see the most? 

Here is this weekend's race, the Knick 200.  You can follow the mushers as they are carrying trackers.
http://knik200sleddograce.com/tracking/

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canoetripper

Thank you ....................... Drop the fish or I will shoot

----------


## LowKey

Great. Now I have the Fish Shlapping song stuck in my head. Thanks a bunch.
 :Pinch: 
Sharing the pain:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoTR8sBGfyY

----------


## Grizz123

Alaska in 2014 is on my agenda

----------


## DSJohnson

Thanks 1st.

----------


## Ken

We do that here, too.   :fishface:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Alaska in 2014 is on my agenda


Really?  Where to?

----------


## 1stimestar

I have permission from my friend Brent to post this.  His kennel is Wild and Free.  It's a nice video as it shows the dogs going by a wolf kill.  The command is "on by" for them to go by something and "gee" to turn right.  

Well I don't know why that video wont show up.  At first for an instant, the square is black.  Then it's white with no video in it.  Any ideas on what that's about?  

Here's the link to it.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3866366193837

----------


## pete lynch

When I right-click over the video it says movie not loaded.

----------


## crashdive123

The forum is not set up to embed facebook videos, only youtube.

----------


## 1stimestar

*Bloody grizzly tracks are wake-up call for Denali Park trail users
*



> FAIRBANKS—Denali Park musher Jeff King had heard rumors about a grizzly bear running around on the trails he trains on, but he was dubious until he saw fresh, bloody bear tracks on Wednesday.
> "I followed them for about a mile up the Yanert Valley," the four-time Iditarod champion said by cellphone Thursday. "The tracks were heading west down the Yanert River.
> "He walked smack in the middle of the trail," King said. "He didn't want to get out of the trail unless he had to."
> The fresh tracks made him a bit apprehensive, King admitted. The fact they were accompanied by a substantial amount of blood didn't help ease his mind.
> "I immediately turned around as soon as I found a decent spot," King said. "The thought of running into a bloody bear in January wasn't something that appealed to me."


The rest of the story can been seen here.  http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...It7Q4.facebook

----------


## crashdive123

In the article it talked about bears being out and about this time of the year (winter bears).  Is that fairly prevalent, or are most hibernating this time of the year?

----------


## 1stimestar

Most are hibernating this time of year but as the article says, it's not uncommon for one to wake up.  Jeff said that it didn't look sick or starving (what wakes most of the winter bears up) so maybe it got woke up.  Wolves like to dig them up and eat them.

----------


## 1stimestar

An update on the bear. 




> Today, wed, the grizzly was seen in upper tang creek. I rode a snogo in to revine creek and found his track coming from the Tang Creek cutoff trail and then hobbling, he is threelegged, down the trail to the fireball cabin. He went past it into the woods. Day old tracks. I then left and rode into Tang Creek and while there he came up out of revine creek and hobbled around the willow area then headed back down into Revine creek. It appears he probably became tri-pawed up the Yanert in a wolf snare. His tracks into Revine showed no blood but after he was disturbed by me the wound was aggravated and he was bleeding a lot as he loped back into Revine Creek. Not a happy camper as there is a pack of wolves trailing him. Be careful skiing on the high trail into Revine creek. A LOCAL REPORT FOR THE COMMUNITY FROM M. SPEAKES.

----------


## Grizz123

> Really?  Where to?


Not the South East area, I lived there and dont care for it. So I am open to anyplace else that will have me.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well, the Fairbanks area is considered the "real Alaska" and I love it here.  Of course, we have the harsher winters (and summers) but it helps to keep out the riff raff lol.

----------


## Grizz123

the harsh winters can be hard without someone special to help pass the time and you keep your head on straight

----------


## Rick

Don't the rangers in Denali handle that sort of thing? On the one hand it's probably natural that the wolves are tracking the bear. On the other hand it's not natural if the bear was injured in a snare. I would think they would want to catch it to see if it's injuries are bad enough to put down and prevent someone from being injured.

----------


## Canoetripper

> Well, the Fairbanks area is considered the "real Alaska" and I love it here.  Of course, we have the harsher winters (and summers) but it helps to keep out the riff raff lol.


So who are you? Riff or Raff????????????????????

----------


## 1stimestar

> So who are you? Riff or Raff????????????????????


Oh I'm the whole package don't you know?

----------


## 1stimestar

> Don't the rangers in Denali handle that sort of thing? On the one hand it's probably natural that the wolves are tracking the bear. On the other hand it's not natural if the bear was injured in a snare. I would think they would want to catch it to see if it's injuries are bad enough to put down and prevent someone from being injured.


Nope, let nature take its course unless he is harassing humans which he isn't.  The wolves may get him or he may survive.  There is already one tripawd living in the park.

----------


## 1stimestar

Recess at -20.

----------


## 1stimestar

Less then two weeks until the Yukon Quest!  I can hardly wait to see all my buddies again.  I have a new word.  Locationships.  A locationship is those friendships made at a specific location.  I only see some of these people during the Quest, yet many of them I consider great friends.

----------


## SlowRide13

> Recess at -20.


Awesome!

I get so frustrated here. They won't let the kids go out for recess if it is below 40--someone might get chilly, ya know.

----------


## SlowRide13

> Less then two weeks until the Yukon Quest!


What brand and type of doggie boots work best?
Thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

Most of them use either a heavy nylon or a nice fleece.  It's really personal preference and cost.  Some have them made by a group called the Bootie Brigade.

----------


## LowKey

Watching a dog with new booties is funny. At least down here where they're not so used to them.

----------


## 1stimestar

Last night my vehicle was stolen.  Yes it was.  I couldn't believe it either.  My pretty princess that I've only had 4 months.  I was attending my company Christmas party that had been delayed since we were so busy in December making sure our clients had some semblance of a decent Christmas.  So I got to the hotel where it was held about 6 pm.  I had my gifts for the gift exchange and my phones (personal and work phone since I am on call 24/7) in my hands.  I locked my car as I ALWAYS do.  In my job, security and personal safety are a huge issue. The only thing I can figure that happened was when I put my keys in my coat pocket, big puffy winter coat with side pockets, they must have fell out as I got out of the car.  So when I went to leave from the party about 8, keys and car were gone.  I have full coverage insurance but it doesn't cover the $500 worth of roller derby gear that was in the back.  I had JUST told my daughter to get it out of the car so we can air it out inside.  She cried and cried last night.  She so loves her roller derby. I assured her she could still be in derby. I know her league has some loaner gear. 

So after the police came and all that was done, my friend Lori came and picked me up.  We drove around for 3 hours looking in all the bar parking lots ect.  When I got home I called all the cab companies and offered $100 reward for any cabbie that found it.  We have a LOT of cabs up here.  This morning I called all the pawn shops and they will be watching for Olivia's derby gear.  Today I shoveled out the Rust Princess and that darn thing started with only being plugged in for the hour and a half it took me to shovel her out.  Oh how I love Toyotas!  It was sitting all winter!

So, that's what I'm doing this weekend.  Thanks to my Alaska Karma, God, or my Guardian Angel, this didn't happen a year ago.  After struggling so, so much for the last 10 years, I am finally in a place where something like this is not a life changing set back.  It's infuriating.  It's inconvenient.  It's going to cost me I'm sure.  But I have some savings.  I have full coverage insurance.  I have a back up vehicle.  I have my health and my kids and a good job.  I really am lucky.  Well no, luck doesn't have much to do with it.  Busting my ***, having good priorities and a tight budget has put me in this half way decent place in life.  Sorry, I'm rambling.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There was so much snow on the Rust Princess, I didn't know where to start!

----------


## LowKey

Oh, man, that sucks. Hope it gets found.

----------


## sjj

edited.....

----------


## Phaedrus

That sucks!  But it seems like it would be pretty hard for the thief to hide it!

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry to hear this.  Hope they catch the azzhats that stole it.

----------


## LowKey

Stealing someone's transportation in winter in Alaska is just plain wrong. Guess those types are everywhere these days.

----------


## ClayPick

The dirty bast    !

----------


## Solar Geek

SO very sorry for your loss and tough time.  Sjj is right, check your renter's or homeowner's insurance it may likely cover the derby stuff in the car.
But if you are like us, your deductible will be over what the stuff costs....
Again so sorry for you.

----------


## 1stimestar

They found it!  It's fine.  The derby gear was in there too!  Heck, even my quarters in the cup holder that I use for water were still there.  The area they found it in was one of our few trailer parks and a drug infested scumbucket area. Apparently they just drove it there and parked it.  Took my purse with my checkbook in it and the keys.  I had to have it towed to the dealership and will talk to them tomorrow about getting the locks and tumbler changed.  

On another note, I don't think my keys dropped now.  I think someone took them out of my coat pocket as it was hung up outside the room we were having our Christmas party in.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yea.  I can't get renter's insurance.  They wont cover you if you live in a dry cabin.

----------


## 1stimestar

And of course, I still love Alaska. 




I think that was the same night I took this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

ARG!  This is a lesson in patience.  I recently got an Employee Certificate of Appreciation that said "In appreciation of your infinite patience."  But this has driven me to tears!  Ok maybe I'm just overly tired.  First off, the police called me at about midnight Sat. night to say they found it and to come get it.  I call my friend Lori to come get me which she did.  We went to where my car was and then the police man suggested I get it towed to the dealership so I can have new keys made (since the keys were stolen too).  I finally found a tow truck driver that could come get it within 3 hours but I still didn't get home till 3 am.  Then I call the dealership this morning and they can't make new keys since they only go back 7 year and it's 10 years old.  Others have told me this is bogus and they are lying.  They offered to change all the locks and ignition for about $400.  Uh, no.  My deductible is $500.  It wasn't stolen from home so the little **** head who stole it does not know where I live.  I just need new keys.  Yes I had a spare in my purse, that was stolen out of the vehicle.  They told me to contact the used car dealership I bought it from and get the key code.  I did that and they told me they don't keep the key codes or have any spare keys. They told me to call a locksmith.  The locksmith is busy but can get to it tomorrow.  Then I call the insurance company and go through the half an hour interview about having a stolen vehicle.  I realize they are used to dealing with shady people but I am not one of them!  Then I call my local insurance person and ask them to add the Toyota back onto my policy so I can drive it.  She said they may not allow me to just have it on for a few days and may require a minimum of 30 days.  I'm so done with this.

----------


## LowKey

Not to pile on but,
Is your address on your checks?

----------


## 1stimestar

No, already checked.  It's an old address.

----------


## Rick

You should be able to call the car company and find out how to retrieve the key codes. I seem to remember that was a Ford(?) so call Ford's customer service line. They should be able to help you. Good luck.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well it's getting close to the start of the Yukon Quest which starts next Sat. Feb. 1.  http://yukonquest.com/  This year we will have the smallest starting line up ever with only 18 mushers beginning the 1000 mile race.  Years ago the purse was up to $140,000 and now is only $119,000 divided up between the top 15 finishers.  So this year, basically, all those who finish the race will be in the money.  Traditionally a third do not finish.  The vet checks were done this weekend as well as the food drops (all the mushers drop bags were sent to each of the checkpoints).  My checkpoint, Mile 101 was plowed out and the satellite dishes for the internet were installed.  I normally go up Sat. morning but my "co-assistant manager lol" was going to try and drive up Friday night so I might go up then as well.  It's better to go up Friday because normally we have a kind of crew party before the race.  The mushers will start pulling in around 4 am Sunday.  But before they get there, we will have race judges, vets, and handlers coming in.  Once everyone starts showing up, it'll be a straight 36 hours of work.  So we want to have our partying done on Friday night in order to get some sleep on Sat.

----------


## 1stimestar

Don't remember if I posted about this but finally got it written up and thought I would share it here since there are only two pictures.  As someone who moved many, many times growing up and then continued that pattern all my adult life until I got here, this is momentous to me.  I've never lived anywhere this long, by far, and have no itchy feet to leave, ever.  Maybe I finally grew up.  Maybe it's wanting to give my children the stability that I never had.  Maybe it is just that Alaska got in my blood as it's been known to do.  


Alaska, The Madness
Bloggity Stories of the North Country
JANUARY 26, 2014
10 Years in Alaska

On Christmas Eve 2003, I arrived here with my then 2 year old daughter and my 5 year old son.  I had the help of my parents and one of my aunts was our landing spot upon arrival.  I was in a rear wheel drive Cutlass Supreme.  It’s large trunk and all floor boards were filled with my most precious worldly possessions and the minimum requirements of setting up a bare house hold.  The drive was days and days of slippery, sliding, white knuckle driving.  But I knew the moment I crossed the state line that I had found my home.  I took this picture right near the border.  It is the Wrangell-St. Elias National Park.  "At 13.2 million acres which is bigger than the country of Switzerland, Wrangell-St. Elias stretches from one of the tallest peaks in North America, Mount St. Elias (18,008) to the ocean."

I have hung this photo in every place I have lived in for the last 10 years.  It will always remind me of the first time I FELT Alaska.  It was powerful.  I stopped in the middle of the road to take this picture.  There were no cars coming, no rush, no kids fussing in the back seat.  It filled me with both peace and longing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This was also taken on our way up, Haines Junction I believe.  I loved the look of the sky; mysterious, mystical, meaningful.  It was just the barest of hints of the mystery and magic yet to come.  The magic of the promise that IS Alaska.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

People tell me I am so lucky to live in Alaska.  I say to them that luck has very little to do with it.  Priorities, a tight budget, and working my *** off has got me here to where I want to be.  Of course, a little luck, or as I call it, My Alaska Karma, has helped here and there.

----------


## randyt

beautiful pictures!!

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome views with a lot of meaning.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's the update of the avalanche.  The water is moving, slowly.  That's a good thing as if it all went at once it would take the road with it.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2014...aska-town?lite

----------


## hunter63

> Don't remember if I posted about this but finally got it written up and thought I would share it here since there are only two pictures.  As someone who moved many, many times growing up and then continued that pattern all my adult life until I got here, this is momentous to me.  I've never lived anywhere this long, by far, and have no itchy feet to leave, ever.  Maybe I finally grew up.  Maybe it's wanting to give my children the stability that I never had.  Maybe it is just that Alaska got in my blood as it's been known to do.  
> 
> 
> Alaska, The Madness
> Bloggity Stories of the North Country
> JANUARY 26, 2014
> 10 Years in Alaska
> 
> On Christmas Eve 2003, I arrived here with my then 2 year old daughter and my 5 year old son.  I had the help of my parents and one of my aunts was our landing spot upon arrival.  I was in a rear wheel drive Cutlass Supreme.  Its large trunk and all floor boards were filled with my most precious worldly possessions and the minimum requirements of setting up a bare house hold.  The drive was days and days of slippery, sliding, white knuckle driving.  But I knew the moment I crossed the state line that I had found my home.  I took this picture right near the border.  It is the Wrangell-St. Elias National Park.  "At 13.2 million acres which is bigger than the country of Switzerland, Wrangell-St. Elias stretches from one of the tallest peaks in North America, Mount St. Elias (18,008) to the ocean."
> ...


Fantastic Pic'.......... Thanks

----------


## 1stimestar

Here is a good video of the avalanche and the lake formed by the river.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool vid.  I'll bet that pile of snow takes a wee bit to melt off this spring.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea they are going to get in there with bulldozers and such but are waiting for the water to go down some so it doesn't wash them away when they get close to breaking through.  I don't really understand that clearly as there is a small creek's worth of water coming from underneath and one drain pipe emptying the "lake" that was formed.  But meanwhile, there is still a full river feeding the lake from the other side.  How will those two smallish drainages not only keep up but get ahead?  I guess that's why they are dropping explosives from helicopters today.

----------


## 1stimestar

WOOT WOOT!  I leave tomorrow for the checkpoint.  Yes a day early so we can get a little crew party in AND get some sleep before the 36 hours straight of mushers, handlers, trail breakers, media, vets, judges, and friends come traipsing through.  The most fun I have ever had working my hiney off.  Here's a post from my checkpoint manager.




> We have estimated, considered, debated, argued and planned. Yet we know from experience, that you can throw any plan made in advance of the race could easily be thrown out the window 18 hours after the the dogs start to devour the trail... as they love to do.
> Friday evening the remote Checkpoint 'Mile 101' will go into 'full race mode'. 
> Three trail breakers will arrive. Kerry Barnes, our Mile 101 trail manager, will hopefully be able to check conditions Friday afternoon on Eagle summit before dark. 
> Mike Reitz, the alaskan YQ trail coordinator and another experienced trail breaker will arrive after dark to backtrack Saturday to Rosebud summit towards Two Rivers. They will try to eliminate any possible problems concerning trail markings.
> The '101 com shack' will open up Friday night with* never seen before two (!) phone lines* and faster than ever remote internet thanks to state of the art modems from Hughes Net (!!!) while the crew will lay out the designated dog lot area, install lighting, split wood for the stoves, start up generators, lay cables, place straw bales, sort the food drop bags, and.... well, you get the drift.
> Georgeanne and Kelly will take over the cook shack again .... and feed the mushers. In theory, the cook shack is only available to mushers, officials and selected media in that order, but... it has become a great meeting place everybody visits.
> With over 14 years of Mile 101 experience between the two ladies and thanks to the support of Ivory Jack's Bar and Restaurant in Fairbanks they have fed many handlers, mushers, media people and visitors. - However, Georgeanne and Kelly are also in charge of kicking people out of the only publicly accessible cabin at Mile 101. This includes media, handlers, visitors ... and checkpoint crew... including the checkpoint manager. 
> So, ... if you get kicked out of the cook shack, don't go looking for a higher force to get you back in there. There is none, and to make this absolutely clear: No, this is not a joke. 
> ------------
> ...


http://yukonquest.com/

The main event is the 1000 mile race but there is also our Yukon Quest 300 which starts a few hours after the main race so those 300 mushers will also be coming through my checkpoint.  

I'll be able to check in while there, yay.

----------


## pete lynch

So you're a bouncer, too? Outstanding!
Good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Have fun and stay safe!

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to following the race again.

----------


## 1stimestar

> So you're a bouncer, too? Outstanding!
> Good luck.


Lol heck yea.  It gets pretty crowded in there and some people feel a bit entitled to just camp out in there.  We have to have room for the mushers!  I also like to have room for the mushers' handlers while they are in there but media gets feeling pretty ballsy and spreads out all over.  It's just a small little shack.  We are the most primitive checkpoint so we are dealing with hauling and heating water, propane burners, wood stove, generators, etc.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh someone put up an excellent web cam of the start line.  Watch the start at 11:00 am AKST.

http://fairbanksalaska.com/secondave/

----------


## Rick

You guys must not have paid the sun bill. It's like 11:00 a.m. and still dark. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## crashdive123

Wouldn't it better if there was snow in the streets?

----------


## 1stimestar

They normally have the start on the river but it was melting due to our crazy warm January, and too dangerous to have that many people on the river.  So they trucked in snow for the street.  I'm back by the way.

----------


## Rick

Oh, no. I see another Alaskan reality show in the making. Snow Truckers.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh brother.  

Ok.  No 101 pictures yet as I'm still working on the story but here are some northern lights I took tonight.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Amazing, as always.

----------


## hunter63

We were supposed to be able to see some northern lights at our southern location here a while back.............All cloudy, Dang

Thanks for yours.....fantastic.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh dang it!  The end of the Quest is approaching and the two front runners have been duking it out for the last several hundred miles.  Allen Moore won the race last year but Brent Sass is the local favorite.  He has yet to win the race because the one previous time he was in position to win it, he stopped and helped another musher who was in dire trouble.  So this year it looked really good for Brent to win.  Last night he probably fell asleep because at this point in the race, the front runners are seriously sleep deprived.  Brent fell off his runners and knocked himself silly.  He was almost to the last checkpoint before the finish line where there is an 8 hour mandatory layover.  They said his dogs still looked really good too.  Blarg!  Allen's a really nice guy but we all love Brent so much and he deserves to win one of these days!




> BRAEBURN, Yukon  Brent Sassʼs race is over.
> The 34-year-old musher from Eureka, Alaska, who was running second to Allen Moore in the 2014 Yukon Quest, suffered a head injury after falling off his sled en route to Braeburn Saturday night.
> The musher is in stable condition at the Braeburn checkpoint and will be airlifted to Whitehorse General Hospital today.


The rest of the story can be read here.
http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...Jw584.facebook

----------


## 1stimestar

And that will put my second fav in third place.  Matt Hall, the son of the friends I go visit every year outside of Eagle.  He'll make Rookie of the Year if he doesn't fall off his sled...

http://www.yukonquest.com/race-centr...rent-standings

----------


## 1stimestar

Allen stayed back past his earliest departure time from Braeburn to show support for Brent and see him off to Whitehorse. As a true testament to how close this race has been, Allen said "it feels weird not to race out of here". Off he went on the last leg of the race!

----------


## 1stimestar

Allen Moore wins for the second year in a row.  




My little buddy Matt is looking at 3rd place which will get him Rookie of the Year.  He's only 22.

----------


## crashdive123

Very cool (no pun intended).

----------


## 1stimestar

Yep, I KNEW he fell asleep on the runners.  Here's a message from Brent.




> Hi friends, it's Josh Horst writing today. I joined Brent's handlers in Dawson and I'm here now with Brent at his hotel room talking about the race. He wants to share with you some thoughts about the race, but it's easier for me to type on this iPad, so I'll narrate for you.... What a race we were in! We know so many of you were glued to your tracker updates and cheering loudly from all around the world. We hear you! 
> 
>  First, thank you to the 14 Wild & Free athletes who started the race and the 13 who were still charging for the win 8 days and nearly 900 miles later. Brent is so proud of those guys! Next, the humans who get the Wild & Free team onto and down the trail. Wild & Free's fans, family, and friends have been so great. The Yukon Quest organization did a great job, and thanks particularly to race judge Scott Smith for running the team into Braeburn and the vets who looked them over when they arrived. "It takes a village" is a saying Brent often uses, and it's so true. Thank you all. 
> 
>  It's easy to write about how amazing those dogs were doing, but it's emotional writing about the race at this point. We were in it like never before and racing with Allen Moore like that was incredible. Brent kept saying all along how happy he was to have 13 happy healthy dogs and they were feeding off of his excitement. He had a creative and ambitious race plan and was sticking close to it. He had some wild things happen all along the race trail - large sections of glare ice, open water, cold weather, trail re-routes, fending off bull moose with his ski pole, but the dog team stayed strong and we didn't get thrown off our plan. 
> 
>  The run out of Carmacks was a big one for his strategy and overall for the race. It was also the run where the race ended for us this year. Here's how Brent has explained that run to me; 
> 
>  I believe I had a good plan and the team ran well with Allen after taking a couple hours on straw outside of Carmacks to prep for racing to Braeburn. Allen came by after our rest and the team was eager to chase him down. We ran through the night, across lakes, through forest sections, and back across more lakes at about -30 temps. In the early morning hours while crossing the last major lake, we had fallen back from Allen's team, but still felt like we'd be only minutes behind at Braeburn. 
> ...

----------


## 1stimestar

Well traditionally a third of the pack does not finish.  We started with 18 teams and now 6 are out of the race.  




> Advisory Re: Cody Strathe
> February 11, 2014
> Early this morning, bib #10, Cody Strathe activated the help button on his race device around 26 miles outside of Braeburn. The RCMP have been notified and have put together a mobilization team to reach the area as soon as possible. More information will be provided as it becomes...
> 
> Dalton Scratches in Pelly Crossing
> February 11, 2014
> Early this morning, veteran musher Dave Dalton (bib #5) from Healy, Alaska scratched from the race in Pelly Crossing. His decision was made for the well-being of his team.

----------


## 1stimestar

Moose vs. musher is normally a VERY bad deal.  Brent lucked out.

----------


## crashdive123

Lucked out indeed.

----------


## 1stimestar

Brent must have really done a job on himself as he just withdrew from the Iditarod due to the after effects of the concussion, still has numbness in his hands etc.  

Here are a couple of videos I took on my way home from the checkpoint this year.  No, it wasn't as slippery as it looked.  The roads were actually amazingly good this year, probably as best I have ever driven them in the winter!

This is 12 Mile Summit where 3 separate crewmembers left the road last year on their way out to the checkpoint.  It's a real doozy in a blizzard.

----------


## 1stimestar

This is much closer to town, Cleary Summit.  Not as bad as 12 Mile but still can be scary.  Of course, I don't get scared driving much, just a matter of how much I have to slow down.  




There is no radio reception out there so I spent most of my drive enjoying my favorite local band, the Super Saturated Sugar String Band.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea, that would make me use expletives. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




> Mother Nature has a cold heart this Valentine's Day.
> 
>  In Howard Pass, Alaska (map: http://go.usa.gov/BVEC) the cold and wind have combined to produce a wind chill, or feels-like factor, of -92 F this morning. While this is brutally cold, it's even more impressive when you see that the lowest recorded wind chill of record in Alaska is -96 F from Prudhoe Bay/ARCO January 28, 1989. Frostbite can occur in less than 5 minutes if skin is exposed in these conditions. 
> 
>  Howard Pass lies at 2062 feet above sea level, Southwest of Barrow in the Northwestern Brooks Range, an extension of the Rocky Mountains. The region is mostly uninhabited.
> 
>  Wind Chill Advisories are in effect for significant, though less severe, levels for many communities of Alaskas North Slope, West Coast and Interior today. For the latest information head to www.weather.gov/Alaska.

----------


## Rick

Inside with warm fire....not so bad. Outside in outhouse, no way. I'm holdin' it 'till spring thaw.

----------


## 1stimestar

We had a nice solar storm last night.  Luckily I don't have to go in to work until 1:00 today.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And for any of you in Denver, maybe you saw my picture on your news this morning.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Wow........I be up all night just watching....
Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

Great shots.  Thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

I belong to an aurora chasers group.  Occasionally someone will get a shot of something they can't explain or something really interesting that is not an aurora.  You know, put a couple hundred people out in the middle of the night all over the state of Alaska and you get some pretty interesting shots.  We get satellites, fuel dumps, the occasional UFO.  But this one had me cracking up bad!  





> ok this maybe dumb question but we are driving from NP to Fairbanks and there seems to be someting falling very slowly on the sky .... somebody know what is it?






> xxx like straight down
> 
> 
> aaa Probably diamond dust... All sparkly and smaller than snowflakes?
> 
> xxx no lol i mean it would look like airplain or satelite? i dont know if its possible
> 
> aaa Sorry... Bright?
> 
> ...


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


So, we don't have a lot of high altitude flights going over but this had me seriously cracking up.  And shaking my head.

----------


## Rick

Has to be photoshopped.

----------


## 1stimestar

Awesome aurora party last night.  We rented the Two Rivers community center.  Two Rivers is a small dog mushing community about 25 miles out of town.  It has wide open skies.  I got home at 3:30.  My friend Mariska took this of me as she was practicing her portraits.  I have her permission to share it here.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

I watched a show the other day about aurora borealis.  They said the ones that shoot up in colums are rare. I was trying to run them over, like rainbows, they would disappear as you came closer.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hm, I wouldn't call them rare.  I would say that the curtain formations are the most common though.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool pic Batgirl.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh oh oh, I really want this house.  I might even want it enough to get over my fear of talking to bankers and real estate agents.  I'm not quite where I wanted to be in my savings but dang this is a sweet deal. 

http://www.servingfairbanks.com/list...lstalertts/fb/

----------


## Rick

I love that listing. Two beds, 0 baths. You won't find many listed like that around Indy.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like a cool place.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol that's pretty common here.  Washer and dryer but also an outhouse.

----------


## 1stimestar

Today's adventure.  It was a beautiful 33 degrees, sunshiny day.  My friend Lori called me and asked about an error code that her Toyo was showing.  Toyo's are the stoves that we use for heat up here.  She said she woke up to a cold house and the Toyo had an error message flashing on it.  I asked her if she was out of fuel lol.  "Uhm, probably."  We are both single, though her kids are grown and we rely on each other to help out when needed.  She is my go to person when I need help and I am hers.  It's nice to have a friend you can rely on.  She has never put her own fuel in.  I will say that her knees are bad and she has some other health issues so I told her I would come over and help her.  She doesn't get paid until Thurs. and the fuel truck only services her area on Tuesdays.  So she would be a day over a week with out heat.  While it was bright and warm out today, it's not likely to stay that way.  We are still in winter though the days of our deep cold has probably passed.  So I put on my big boots and dug some of my fuel jugs out from under the porch.  I showed her where individual can go to get heating fuel.  There is only one place in town that sells heating fuel out of a gas pump and not bulk.  Score, it was down to $3.60something.  

First we had to shovel a path back to her tank.  I know that drift doesn't look big and it wasn't really that big, but it's easier to shovel through it then to crawl up over it.  Especially since once you break through the crust, it's like lose sand underneath. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is not a job for someone with problematic knees.  I call this the knee wrecker.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

She has an old metal pool ladder to reach her tank?  A pool ladder?!!!!  Where did that come from!  People don't have pools in the subarctic!  It was on the wrong end of the tank for some reason.  So I climbed up and shoveled off all the snow that had slid off of her roof onto her tank, only to find, no spout!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then I had to dig up the ladder which was half buried in the snow drift and re-position it towards the other end of the tank.  This left things feeling a bit more unstable.  Especially since the top end was rounded and metal on metal is never comforting. 

I started with the little one gallon jug to get a feel for my balance.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then I emptied my two and half gallon jug and the 5 gallon jug.  I have the smaller ones because the ladder to my last fuel tank wasn't tall enough and I would have to empty fuel one gallon at a time because I couldn't reach the spout.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Luckily now I make enough I can just have it delivered but for several winters had to do most of my own.  It's a pain in the hiney at -40.  Really miserable at those temps.  But today, it was fun.  So we did it twice.

----------


## 1stimestar

Tune in next week for the all new episode of Georganne and Lori's Excellent Adventures.  Until then, it's a secret.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you were able to help a friend.  Looks like the elusive indesius fingerus tried to fly in front of you lens in the first pick.

----------


## Rick

Will this solve the Toro error? Will Lori have heat? Is that fuzzy blur following Georganne really Bigfoot? Where did the pool ladder REALLY come from? And why is Georganne holding up a container marked gasoline (que ominous music) to put in Lori's fuel oil tank and what's with the diabolical smile? 

But first, a word from our sponsor......

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahahaha.  HI Larious I say!

----------


## 1stimestar

Happy St. Patrick's Day from a red headed Irish lass in a little cabin in the woods in the middle of Alaska. 

Two little simple tunes.  Will Ye Gang to Kelvingrove?  Cailin Mo Ruinsa.

----------


## 1stimestar

Wolf attacks dog.  We hear about this kind of stuff almost every spring.  
http://www.adn.com/2014/03/17/337916...er-battle.html

----------


## 1stimestar

My friend Susan from Kavik River Camp (and Life Below Zero) is in NYC right now.  So fun to see the tourist shoe on the other foot.  She got interviewed by Fox.  She tells a bit of her bear attack.  I know she doesn't like to talk about it as it still gives her nightmares, but of course, it's the story every one wants to hear. 

http://video.foxnews.com/v/335538617...fe-below-zero/

----------


## crashdive123

Good interview.  Quite a woman.

----------


## Desert Rat!

I like that girl!

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah dang it.  Sue was supposed to be in town for a layover on her way back from NYC but they ended up flying her directly from Seattle out to Kavik.  Boo.  Oh well, a good visit is still in our future.  Shhh.  It's always a secret.

And in other news, spring is on its way and so ends another year of dog mushing.  Here's a really well done video done by Hank Debruin and his wife.  He's a Quest musher.

http://www.dogparktales.ca/videos/sl.../#.Uy9NPKiAqrT

Here's what Eagle Summit looks like.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

interesting thread, I pop in now and then to check it out.

----------


## 1stimestar

So, guess what chickenbutt?

Part Great Pyrenees, Golden Retriever, and Lab.

Want to help me name her?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LowKey

She couldn't look more like a polar bear pup. LOL.
She's a keeper.

----------


## randyt

nice pup, how about Cotton? Known a few southerners that went by Cotton but never a pup.

----------


## 1stimestar

Just three weeks old.  Mine is the big girl on the right. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Daddy.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Mamma.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I thought she looked like a polar bear too. You can call her PB for Polar Bearable. Gonna be tough to find in the snow if you drop her. Should have gotten an orange one.

----------


## crashdive123

Cute pup.  Blizzard?

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's the current top picks.

Ele. Pyrenean divinity of the Roman epoch. (pronounced Ellie)
Lahe. Female Pyrenean divinity of the Roman epoch. (Lahee)
Mari - supreme mother goddess from the Basque region of the pyrenees. (not pronounced Mary.)

Or Luna.

Yep, I like two syllable dog names and ones that end in the long e sound.

----------


## Rick

Then Innugati - Inuit for companion.

----------


## Power Giant

Samantha Barksdale (Sam)

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol. 

We've decided on Mari, supreme mother goddess from the Basque region of the Pyrenees. Pronounced Mah ree.

----------


## Lil K

Hey nice playing on the violin back there  :Smile: 

I also play and enjoy it very much, glad to see others here also!

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh thank you.  Those are just some little tunes I learned for St. Patrick's day.

----------


## 1stimestar

Want a job where you literally get away from it all?

http://juneauicefield.com/apply




> Some experience in living under adverse wilderness conditions is recommended. All participants are instructed in techniques of safe travel, and group expeditionary living in physically hostile arctic and mountain environments. Experience skiing is not required, and many participants have completed the ski traverse of the icefield having never before skied; however, a decent level of physical fitness is required given the amount of hiking and skiing participants perform and the one to two-day traverses between camps (accomplished while carrying a heavy pack).
> 
> Generally, students cover transportation to Juneau and for the return from Juneau, plus personal field clothing, backpack, sleeping bag, ice axe, and cross country skis. There is a basic field fee, $4,950, which covers costs of the eight-week field season, including housing, scientific equipment, food and fuel costs, Atlin Lake boat transportation, and bus and ferry transportation from Skagway to Juneau. Fees are subject to change so you should request an updated statement of fees prior to application.

----------


## 1stimestar

Perfect ROTTW or bug out deal. 

http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/reo/4406472624.html

----------


## 1stimestar

The Iditarod this year was crap.  There was no snow on the trail in many parts.  Here's a nice retelling of a portion of the trail and what the mushers went through.  The Iditarod Trail Committee really got slammed for not changing the start location to Fairbanks.  





> From Karin Hendrickson Part Three  More Scary Stuff
> We stop at Rohn for four hours and take off around 5:30 in the morning following a pack of about 10 teams who all took off some time after 5:00.
> I expect a rough ride  the Burn is always rough. There is not a scrap of snow on the trail, although there is plenty of frozen mud and ice. I leave with all the dogs except the two wheel dogs clipped just to their collars, hoping that will help reduce the power to manageable levels.
> Right off the bat Elway breaks his line. The dog is always breaking something, so it is no great surprise. He shoots down the trail, gleefully skipping from side to side, stopping right in the way to sniff and pee, charging at a full gallop down the dark trail, and darting off on side trails. The rest of the team want to go with him on his mad dash, and I have my hands full keeping control on the frozen ruts and roots.
> Im not worried I will lose him, but I have no way to stop and get him back where he belongs. And he is not making the team any easier to handle. We scramble after him for several miles. There is simply nowhere I can set a hook to hold the team while I clip him into the line. In fact, there isnt anywhere I have enough braking power to stop in the first place. We tear down the trail after him, slaloming through dark woods and then slamming down onto river ice and gravel bars. Finally on the other side of the river I manage to stop the team and snag a tree with my hook and collect the thoroughly pleased Elway back into the team.
> I am working my tail off to stay on top of the sled and avoid obstacles. There is nothing but glare ice, frozen ruts, ledges, drop offs, stumps, rocks, logs, gravel, tussocks, uneven clumps of roots, side hills, clumps of roots on side hills, glare ice on side hills you get the picture. And every bit of it frozen dirt or ice; no snow in sight. The sled bounces off obstacles, slams into holes, crashes over stumps, and batters its way down the trail.
> My brake and drag are almost useless, as there is nothing for them to bite into. I am still slamming them hard, caution to the wind, knowing that one or both is going to be torn from the sled at any moment and make a desperate situation even worse. But I am desperate for a shred of control as my sled careens back and forth, most of the time only on one runner. Like in the Dalzell, it is case of die now, or die later, and my instincts to control my sled has me jumping on the brake.
> The dogs are feeling energetic, to put it mildly. We are flying. Not that I need any proof to tell me that we are travelling too fast, but we pass team after team. Many are pulled over, dealing with broken sleds or other problems.
> The wild ride just doesnt let up. There isnt a single place flat enough to relax for more than a second or two before I am once again clinging to the edge of control, fighting to get the sled on both runners. And once again I am terrified. At the speed we are travelling, a crash into the stumps and rocks is going to cause injury; possibly serious injury.
> ...

----------


## 1stimestar

Part 2.  Sorry, it wouldn't let me paste it all in one post. 




> The sled skids around an off-camber corner, bounces off a tussock, and shoots straight for a tree. The toe of my boot is caught under the brake claw, which is now in an unexpected place. I am locked in place and dont even have time to holler before the sled crunches right into the tree. The dogs are yanked up short with a startled yelp. I jump off the sled to survey the damage  a stop that hard can split a sled right in half. But I dont see a problem. The gangline didnt snap. The bridle (attaching the gangline to the sled) is intact. The runners arent bent. The bed isnt cracked. The stanchions are in one piece. The dogs are all bouncing around and happy. Gasping, I heave the sled off the tree, and we take off down the trail.
> Just a few minutes later, the sled rides up over another stump and the brake snags again. Im sure thats the end of the brake; it has taken an awful lot of abuse. But when I Iook down, I laugh as I realize that stump #2 has yanked it back into position. Its a little twisted and crooked, but it is functional again. Unbelievable!
> We round a corner and the trail disappears. Instead, there is flowing water. It flows, knee deep for 200 yards in the general direction that I need to go, and then turns right while the trail goes straight ahead up a hill. I stop briefly to move Bree back from swing  she will never willingly go into water, and she can put the brakes on the whole team. Then I switch out Hatchet for Harp in lead. Hatch is pretty good about water, but Harp almost seems to like it.
> By the time Im ready to ask the dogs to wade into the stream, I realize a team is overtaking us. A fast team. A team with no sled! I quickly hook down my dogs and dash over to the loose team. They are happy to stop for me, and I let them all get a nice drink of water before I tie them off to some small trees. I unhook their tuglines and make sure they are secure. I am not sure what to do at this point. Im a little worried about their musher, and I dont want to just take off. I call over to Matt Failor who is camped just on the other side, but he agrees there isnt much else I can do.
> Just as I get ready to steer the dogs into the water, I hear a voice coming down the trail. I call back to say that I have the dogs and they are fine. Rick Casillo comes running up, looking as desperately worried as anyone can be who has lost their team. Once he knows his dogs are OK, he gets a drink from my big thermos, and then heads back to collect his sled.
> By now weve wasted half an hour, and the dogs have lost their focus. They arent even sure which way we are supposed to be heading, so it will be up to me to head them out. I pull my waders on over my boots and bibs, and line them into the water. I only have to lead them far enough for the entire team to be splashing in the chest deep water when Cutter and Harp take over and the team trots by me. I catch a ride on the sled to the other side and then stop the team.
> Bree has managed to escape, and is running around on the far shore. She wont come when I call. She wont follow Jason Mackeys team, who charges right into the water and up the other side. She runs back and forth barking, but I am clearly going to have to go collect her. I trudge back to the other side and coax her over to me. She knows I am going to make her go through the water and she is not too happy about it, but once I get all the way to the other side she slinks up to me. I half carry, half drag her back across the icy water and back to the team.
> I decide to take advantage of the water and give the dogs a quick drink and some food while I take a look at my sled. As I suspected, the pounding and slamming has caused some damage. Its a good thing I stopped when I did, because one of the main stanchions is splitting pretty badly. With some hose clamps and hockey tape I get the split under control and prevent it from pulling loose from the runner bracket. I clamp a few more splitting stanchions, but overall things look pretty good. I collect the dog dishes, untangle the dogs from the trees and bushes they are resting in, and after a 40 minute break, we are back on our way.
> Not two miles down the trail, I realize I missed something. The bed of my sled seems to be sagging. I stop and take a look. The bolt holding the bed to the forward stanchion has snapped. That is a quick fix. The rivets holding the bed together in the back have also snapped. That is not a quick fix. In fact, I meant to drill them all out and replace them with bolts before the race, since rivets cant be repaired on the trail. But I didnt get to that chore, and now I am kicking myself. But once I get the stanchion bolt replaced, it looks like it will keep the bed where it belongs long enough to get us to Nikolai, or maybe even Takotna where I can borrow a drill and do the full repair. So we are off again after yet another pause.
> ...

----------


## 1stimestar

Yay, we got her name.  Introducing my daughter, Kiki Kapow!  #101

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!!!!!!




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

So how did ya sneak in here with a new dog and I didn't see it?.......
Just remember what ever name you pick....first name it should sound good when you are hollering for her .......

One suggestion for Bella was Precious....., Now how do you holler "Precious" and mean it.

Congrats, our life has speeded up since "the dog" showed up.....yours will too as they train you.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol yea, that's why I like two syllables and end in an I.  Easier to yell.

----------


## 1stimestar

Small aurora show, didn't get dark until really late.  But since this was probably the last auroras of the season, I made a video.

----------


## crashdive123

Great stuff.  Thanks for showing us.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ahhh I can hardly wait to get this lil punkin!  Still a couple weeks out yet.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That's a couple of weeks of mischievous plans he can hatch. Cute pup.

----------


## crashdive123

Mischief would have been an appropriate name.

----------


## hunter63

> Ahhh I can hardly wait to get this lil punkin!  Still a couple weeks out yet.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Be careful for you ask for........Bella is being a diva devil child....lately.......I sure it will pass....I hope

----------


## 1stimestar

So after being dang near deathly ill all week (what WAS that, the ebola virus?), I got a call this morning saying they had found a last minute ride for Maari. So I didn't have time to clean or puppy proof as it was my first day back to work in a week but she is here and oh so full of puppy character.  She wasn't supposed to be here till Mother's Day weekend.

----------


## Rick

I had that kind of energy once....a looooong time ago. Now I have to take frequent naps to make up for it. She's a cutie!!

----------


## hunter63

LOL...Congrats....MOM.....
It's a good thing they are cute....or they wouldn't make it alive for 6 months.
Bella is finding all sorts of new stuff out here at the cabin, has the stairs figured out........and all the new sounds, a big wood pile.......Oh ya, LOTS of new stuff.

----------


## 1stimestar

She's already making a good little hiking partner.  I don't want to take her too many places until she gets her shots but couldn't resist a little one.  I couldn't get her to look up and hold still at the same time and just had my cell camera. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Alaska, the number 2 place to visit according to the top 10 places to visit from Lonely Planet.

Funny since I was there when some of these northern lights were taken.

----------


## Rick

I can't imagine any place...any place...more beautiful, more humbling, more majestic, more thrilling, and more reverent than Alaska. It will always be #1 in my book.

----------


## crashdive123

Alaska is the only state I have not been in.  Looking forward to seeing it.

----------


## 1stimestar

You guys need to come crash on my couch.  I make a heck of a tour guide lol.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guess who just got her first bath?  Well, it was really a shower because I don't have a bathtub.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

She's getting big...fast.  I guess that means she'll be able to get into bigger trouble now.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah,, hahaha....she is just waiting for more trouble to get in to......look at those eyes.

----------


## 1stimestar

> She's getting big...fast.  I guess that means she'll be able to get into bigger trouble now.





> Yeah,, hahaha....she is just waiting for more trouble to get in to......look at those eyes.


Yes and yes.  She's a fun, crazy, messy, handful!  

But in other news, that pump that I bought this winter just worked to pump water from the truck up into the barrel in the house!  Yay.  Now I'm going to buy a bigger tank for hauling it in and move away from the 5 gallon jugs.  Ohhh getting so fancy here lol.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's a crappy cell phone video I took of my drive home on Friday night.  It's about 10 pm.  You can see our light is coming back fast.  We are gaining about 7 minutes of daylight a day now.  Yay.

----------


## 1stimestar

> An Alaska hunter killed a nearly 9-foot-tall grizzly bear last year that was officially named on Friday the largest ever bagged.
> 
> Larry Fitzgerald, 35, was out hunting with friends near Fairbanks when they spotted the behemoth and tracked it for three hours before Fitzgerald took it down with a single shot to the neck from 20 yards.
> 
> 
> 'We knew it was big,' he said. 'It was a rush.'


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...st-killed.html

----------


## hunter63

Wow that there is a bigazz bear.......
One shot to the neck....Man, I hope it wasn't with a .22.....we would never hear the end of it.

----------


## Rick

Let me be the first to say....it's all about shot placement.

----------


## 1stimestar

Look who can sit after only about 15 minutes or less practice.

----------


## hunter63

Bribery does help........LOL .....Outstanding.

----------


## crashdive123

It's all a ploy to make you think that you're in charge.  Dogs are smart like that.  Among other dogs the conversation usually goes......you should see what I've got my human doing.  If I bring her this ball she keeps throwing it....cutest thing you've ever seen.

----------


## Rick

And then there's the conversation that goes something like......."Oh, yeah. I heard them talking. I'm going to be tutored tomorrow."

----------


## crashdive123

and........there must be another dog that I don't know about.  I hope I don't meet it.  She keeps calling it bad.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahhaha oh I have no delusions of being in charge with this one, yet.

----------


## hunter63

Cartoon I saw once in a "Keep on Trucking" (I think) comic book.
Lady, "does ems haffta go out, does ums?.....does my ittby bitty puppy haffta do potty out side, does ems.....humph?

New puppy....Aw crap humans can't be this freeeking  stupid, can they?......I mean OF COURSE I GOTTA GO OUT!

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol well I might admit to a "bit" of puppy talk but nothing that idiotic.

----------


## Rick

Have you asked the dog's opinion?

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh please, please, let that one tiny whine at the door to go outside not be a fluke!


And in other news...





> Sitka newcomer watches helplessly as bear devours dog
> 
> Read more here: http://www.adn.com/2014/05/14/347021...#storylink=cpy


http://www.adn.com/2014/05/14/347021...%2F99%2F188%2F

----------


## crashdive123

While tragic, I think having a dog in bear country that looks like a chicken mcnugget might be a bad idea.

----------


## ClayPick

I watched some people let a little dog go swimming in Muskellunge water once. Lucky little girl you have there! My dogs do two tricks, they bum food and dont come when there called.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol Clay.  I hear ya.  Potty training is going great!  She still does have an occasional accident but I think that is just a matter of US not letting her out soon enough such as when Olivia and I are gone all day and my son being clueless about remembering she needs to go out!  

We are working on "come".  She doesn't seem to know her name yet even though we use it often.  Guess that may be part of that Pyrenees stubbornness I read about.  In other news, her and the cat are now playing.  She is already much bigger and heavier then the cat so often overwhelms her with her puppy exuberance, but kitty is able to get away or bite an ear or nose when needed.  She was declawed when I got her so doesn't have that defense.  

And in other news, bear babies are here!  I really don't understand why they are calling this heroic.  I mean, what would anyone do?  Walk out to get help as long as you are able. Now if she had gone back in to save someone, THAT would be heroic.  As it is, it's just your general, run of the mill survival.  Sure, it was a scary situation.  Sure, she was in pain.  Being scared and in pain is not heroic.  *shrug  




> Woman's efforts after bear attack on Anchorage military base called heroic 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: Monday, May 19, 2014 10:22 am |  Updated: 12:41 pm, Mon May 19, 2014.   
> 
>  Associated Press | 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...BntAM.facebook

----------


## 1stimestar

The road into Denali National Park is 90 miles long.  It is closed to personal vehicles in the summer and only open to mile 30 in the shoulder seasons, after the snow is cleared and before the park buses start to run.  So on the last day it was open to mile 30 last Sunday, my friend Lori, Olivia, and I went for a little drive.  It's still early spring in the park so no green up yet.  We saw lots of wild life. 

Moose and Dahl Sheep that were pretty far away. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Eagle.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Teklanika River.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Caribou.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mew Gull.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ptarmigan in the process of changing from his winter white feathers to his summer brown feathers.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Wolf and caribou tracks in the snow.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's a tiny vid of the snow.

----------


## crashdive123

Great views.  Thanks for letting us have a look.

----------


## hunter63

Hey very cool.....thanks for the trip pic's.

----------


## 1stimestar

Just bought a used aluminum canoe.  Guess I'll be teaching myself how to do that this summer.  Next summer, Eagle to Circle on the Yukon, the Mighty Mighty Yukon!  154 miles.  WOOT WOOT!  

http://www.nps.gov/yuch/planyourvisi...yukonriver.htm

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds like an awesome trip.  Looking forward to your pics.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh it is awesome.  I'm so tickled!  I can't wait to get it out there.  Gotta wait till another pay day to buy life vests, oars, rope, etc.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## sjj

Nice.  Be safe.

----------


## Rick

There is an amazing solitude gliding along in a canoe. It should be a terrific trip.

----------


## hunter63

Congrats....doesn't have to be fancy, just float with guns and ammo aboard......LOL

Looks like a Grumman?.......

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome!!!!!  One piece of advice......seats with backs.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes it's a Grumman.  I like the seat back idea!

----------


## hunter63

> Yes it's a Grumman.  I like the seat back idea!


Good heavy duty boat that will last a lots of years of tough duty.......Congrtas.

----------


## Rick

Yes, yes. Most definitely. Seats with backs. It makes all the difference in the world.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I just bought a 17 ft. Grumman myself! It was my cousin's who sadly passed on to a better place last year. I couldn't watch it leave the family. I probably paid too much at $800. Curious what yours cost ya, you can PM me if you like. Also a neat fact i learned from my little girl today. Alaska was purchased from Russia for 2 cents an acre or, 7 million dollars.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I just bought a 17 ft. Grumman myself! It was my cousin's who sadly passed on to a better place last year. I couldn't watch it leave the family. I probably paid too much at $800. Curious what yours cost ya, you can PM me if you like. Also a neat fact i learned from my little girl today. Alaska was purchased from Russia for 2 cents an acre or, 7 million dollars.


Wow ironic!  This boat came from a guy who had a rental.  The person who was renting passed away and it took his family a few months to get up here and clear his belongings from the place.  The owner didn't charge for rent during that time as he knew the family in the lower 48 couldn't afford it and felt bad they lost their family member.  So the family gave him the boat.  I only paid $300 for it so it was a really good deal.  I think $600 is about the going used price, when you can find them!

----------


## Canoetripper

Cool canoe! That is a good deal also. Some dry bags would be nice and I third  the seat backs.
Have fun and be carful  and tie everything down. Just trust me on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hunter63

Well at least Old Town style caned seats........easier on the buttocks.....I aslo added a removable portage bar as the center support, that can be removed for big gear.

$300 bucks is a very good price these days.....Good for you.

I did pay $200 for 2 canoes, .....1998.......a Colman fiber glass $125 and a 15' no name aluminum $75 bucks, beat up canoe at a yard sale......sold the alum canoe (paid for both) before I got home and gave the Colman to DD and SIL.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Cool canoe! That is a good deal also. Some dry bags would be nice and I third  the seat backs.
> Have fun and be carful  and tie everything down. Just trust me on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea I was looking at dry bags big enough to carry my fiddle in.  Ouch that's gonna hurt.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Turns out mine is manufactured by Lowe. I was mistaken.

----------


## 1stimestar

No worries.  I notice it also has a flat bottom, that's nice.

----------


## Rick

You probably know this and it won't come as a surprise that aluminum canoes are noisy. Mine is a thermo plastic or resin material and the drawback is they scratch much more easily than aluminum. Google canoe paddling and you'll learn some basic paddle strokes that will come in pretty handy. They are a hoot no doubt about it.

----------


## Batch

Definitely take advantage of Rick's suggestion on paddling techniques. Learning the correct paddling techniques will keep you in a straight line and help you use core muscles that will keep you rowing longer due to less fatigue and frustration.

I added 3 canoes over the last year. I put the feelers out that i was looking for a good canoe. I didn't see any great deal and so bought a thermal plastic canoe on sale at Dick's. Then I was at a co-workers warehouse and he had an old fiberglass canoe that needed some TLC.  $25 later I carried the canoe to my warehouse.

Then another co-worker had a buddy getting rid of another fiberglass canoe. That canoe may well be the ugliest canoe I have ever seen. But, for $50 how can you go wrong. Once we get settled into our new warehouse, we are going to put some fiberglass on them. I have to weld up an aluminum piece for the bow. Then we are going to repaint the two fiberglass canoes and another one that belongs to my friend. 

Redneck Regatta II!

----------


## 1stimestar

> Redneck Regatta II!


Lol you want to see a Redneck Regatta, check out our local Red Green Regatta named for the Red Green Show.  At least one roll of duct tape must be used in the construction of the craft.

https://www.google.com/search?q=red+...w=1024&bih=653

----------


## hunter63

> You probably know this and it won't come as a surprise that aluminum canoes are noisy. Mine is a thermo plastic or resin material and the drawback is they scratch much more easily than aluminum. Google canoe paddling and you'll learn some basic paddle strokes that will come in pretty handy. They are a hoot no doubt about it.


Pissst, Rick, It's the guns that make it noisy.........
How much does it weigh?

----------


## Rick

Ours is a 14' Mad River. My son has a 14' Old Towne. The Mad River weighs something like 80 lbs. Here's a pic of the rig. The red one is ours. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

> Lol you want to see a Redneck Regatta, check out our local Red Green Regatta named for the Red Green Show.  At least one roll of duct tape must be used in the construction of the craft.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=red+...w=1024&bih=653


Looks like a good time. We have some boats like that in the Columbus Day Regatta and then there is the naked women and beer! LOL

----------


## hunter63

> Looks like a good time. We have some boats like that in the Columbus Day Regatta and then there is the naked women and beer! LOL


Yeah, what could possibility go wrong there........

----------


## Rick

Naked women....beer.......naked women.....beer. Uh, is the beer cold?

----------


## 1stimestar

We had/have a huge wild fire going on in the southern part of the state (where I took that big trip last year).  




> Human remains discovered by crew battling Kenai Peninsula wildfire
> Nathaniel Herz|
> 
> 
> June 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> A crew working on the massive Funny River wildfire on the Kenai Peninsula found unidentified human remains Sunday near the community of Sterling, according to the Alaska State Troopers.
> ...


http://www.alaskadispatch.com/articl...nsula-wildfire

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


The Alaska Volcano Observatory has upgraded Pavlof Volcano to RED / WARNING status. An eruption is occurring and pilot reports indicate ash has reached 22,000 feet. 

According to the AVO, seismic tremors increased today starting about 3:00 p.m. AKDT today. Recent satellite images show a plume extending over 50 miles / 80 km east of the volcano.

High and low altitude pilots and marine traffic should continue to monitor this situation. 

The Anchorage National Weather Service will send advisories or alerts if ash is expected to impact Alaska communities.

More information from the AVO can be found here: http://www.avo.alaska.edu/activity/Pavlof.php

Watch www.weather.gov/Anchorage for more information.

----------


## 1stimestar

Woot woot!  Guess who is coming in from Kavik on Friday and staying with me?

Look out Fairbanks!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sunset Sam

Rotro, Reorge!

----------


## crashdive123

Y'all have fun and behave.........well, at least have fun.

----------


## 1stimestar

I think we could get bail pretty easily if needed.

----------


## Rick

Who's going to arrest you? When you get to playin' the cops will be dancin'. Enjoy life. Have a ball!

----------


## hunter63

Looks like a good time to me.....Enjoy.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guess who is playing at the Fairbanks Summer Folk Fest?  This gal!  WOOT!  and scary!

We're playing Flop Eared Mule and a couple other things. 


https://www.facebook.com/events/1466...000/?ref=br_tf

----------


## crashdive123

Have a fiddling good time!

----------


## Rick

Good for you!! Show 'em how it's done.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ohhhh the plans we are making.  There are very exciting things in the making.  Good times, good friends, good beer, Stella's Cider.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My friend Lori, me, my friend Mike, Susan, photobombed by the owner of the Howling Dog Saloon, Ralph.

----------


## crashdive123

You've got to love a saloon named The Howling Dog.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Do you have this magazine where you live?

----------


## crashdive123

I've never seen it........but I lead a sheltered life.

----------


## Rick

Debris shelter, tarp, tent, back of truck. Very sheltered life.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I leave tomorrow for Chicken and Eagle.  My brainstorming post will have to wait for my return but it has something to do with this chick.

----------


## Rick

Have fun and stay safe!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Have fun and don't do anything that we wouldn't do.

Of course if you do some of the things we did 30 years ago you may want to have the phone number of a good bail bondsman.

----------


## 1stimestar

There are no police in Chicken.

----------


## crashdive123

The you should be good to go. :Innocent:

----------


## Tokwan

One of my dreams is to hike in Alaska. I have cherished a few dreams that I wanna do...such as:

1. Hike in New Zealand -DONE!
2. Ride the Baja-Texas trail on a dirtbbike -DONE when I was 28.
3. Ride across Sumatera -Done when I was 35
4. Surviving Alaska...-not yet...

Need to save some money and do that one day before I kick the bucket! Malaysia is getting expensive......and I simply doubt when I will have enough money to go to Alaska...

----------


## 1stimestar

Well let me know if I can be of help.


I'm back, with no bail required!

----------


## Tokwan

Well, some information on:
1. Costs (food/initial lodging and going around)
2. Where is the best place to go.
3. Dos and don'ts
4. Where can I buy some outdoor stuff (I doubt some things can be on the plane , if I go there), like alcohol for stoves, MREs, a knive or two. Bear sprays?
5. What would I need.
6. Would I need a guide (costs)
7. When is the best time (when Alaska is not at its coldest period).

I am thinking of a two week stint there, but I do not know when this will happen.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh fun questions Tokwan.  As Alaska is such a big state and you only have two weeks, first you would need to narrow down the area you want to explore.  You would only HAVE to have a guide if you wanted to do some hunting.  The place you want to go would also dictate when you would want to go.  Most people love the south east part of Alaska the most as it has the most spectacular views etc.  Unfortunately, I live in the interior, near Fairbanks so wouldn't know the where and how tos for the southern part of the state.  But I could help you with general stuff like no, you can't take bear spray on the plane.  Do some searches for hikes in Alaska and you will come up with a ton of information so you can start narrowing down your plans.  I love the interior and the great open expanses of tundra but most people are looking for majestic mountains.  You can easily hike in Denali National Park and I can help you with that of course, but it is considered pretty tame hiking for real hikers, though you are sure to see some grizzlies.



Hey, here is a baseball game interrupted by a black bear.

----------


## Tokwan

Nope...no mountains for me...tundras or almost flats with streams are ok.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well one of the best things about hiking here is the fact that there are few trails.  You can just take off hiking across the wilderness.  Here is a nice place accessed off the Dalton Hwy, search for the Finger Rock area on Google for more info.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm not sure I can post this even though it is in answer to a question because it is to my blog which we are only allowed to post in our signature but here is my backpacking trip to an area called ANWR (Arctic National Wildlife Refuge). 

If you want actual trails, you can look up Angel Rock Trail, Granite Tors Trail, Wickersham Dome Trail.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Of course, I recommend going into Denali National Park.  Fairly safe as you have to go through a few steps to get your back county permit such as watch a video and talk to a ranger, file a trip plan, etc., spectacular views, a range of hiking opportunities from easy to advanced. Here are some of my pictures from Denali hikes.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/1sti...?sort=3&page=1

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/1sti...?sort=3&page=1

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/1sti...?sort=3&page=1

----------


## Tokwan

Awesome....ok, will save enough money....I will be going on a bike trip as my bike has not traveled for ages, so talk to u guys when I come back next week. I am going the Southern most tip of Asia.....

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow, very cool.  I'd love to see some pictures.

----------


## Rick

You are correct. You can't post it and you can't refer to it so I had to delete it. 

But I can do both. You can search her blog for APRIL 24, 2010 Brooks Range Trip, ANWR.
http://cloud9doula.wordpress.com/201...nge-trip-anwr/

Now we're legal.

----------


## 1stimestar

Sorry Rick and thanks.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Sorry Rick and thanks.


So just about every Sat. that I am home, I go to this road house, The Howling Dog Saloon.  This weekend they had Foodstock, to raise food for the community food bank.  For once I came home early as I was just danced out.  But I so love my drive home.  It's light out, but a very soft light.  I love it.  This is about 2:30 am.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Happy Solstice my friends.  This is a momentous day for the north country.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Days will be getting shorter now.  Next thing you know it, it'll be winter.

----------


## 1stimestar

I know.  But on a good note, I just had to buy another deep freeze for all the caribou Sue sent me.

----------


## 1stimestar

Caribou, it's what's for dinner!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Wow, the most tender meat I've had in a while!

----------


## 1stimestar

And of course, the first pack of meat I took out was a caribou heart.  Someone's dog is getting some sweet treats.  I'm just not hungry enough to eat heart out of the freezer.  Perhaps if it was over an open fire next to my very own kill, but out of the freezer, no.

----------


## 1stimestar

I know it's sideways but this is my kid teaching herself to juggle at Chickenstock.  She continues to amaze me!

----------


## 1stimestar

There's been a lot of animal activity in the news lately.


http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...Xqak4.facebook




> Slana man walks for help after bear mauling
> 
> Posted: Wednesday, June 25, 2014 5:59 pm | Updated: 6:00 pm, Wed Jun 25, 2014.
> 
> ANCHORAGE, Alaska - A 66-year-old rural Alaska man walked 900 yards back to his home after he was mauled by a brown bear.
> Alaska State Troopers said Andre Siegenthaler suffered serious but non-life-threatening injuries in the Tuesday incident near the village of Slana, located about 250 miles northeast of Anchorage or 100 miles west of the Canadian border.
> 
> 
> Siegenthaler was reportedly in stable condition Wednesday at a Wasilla hospital, Anchorage television station KTUU reported (http://is.gd/aslhNd). Officials at Mat-Su Regional Medical Center refused to release any information about Siegenthaler to The Associated Press on Wednesday.
> ...





> *Apparent wolf attack that killed dog a lesson on what to do during an encounter*
> Alex DeMarban
> June 24, 2014
> 
> A Fish and Game biologist said a trio of gray wolves appear to have killed a dog and then pursued the owner during a hike in the mountains near Anchorage. The episode offers a textbook look at what to do -- and what not to do -- when you are among wolves, he said.
> 
> Dave Battle, assistant area biologist in Anchorage, said he could not definitively confirm animals that killed the dogs were wolves, and not coyotes. Based on the descriptions and knowledge of the dog owner who reported the June 3 stalking, it appeared it was very likely a wolf encounter.
> 
> That owner, who went back the next day and found the carcass of his Jack Russell terrier,  did not want to be interviewed.   
> ...





> *Cupcake-craving bear crashes Juneau birthday party* 
> Alaska Dispatch June 25, 2014 
> 
> Party-crashing bear trashes Juneau toddler's party: A black bear crashed a toddlers birthday party in Juneau on Saturday after it climbed onto the roof of a house, then burst through a skylight and landed in the living room. Fortunately, the guests hadnt arrived, the Juneau Empire reports. Alicia Bishop and Glenn Merrill, homeowners in the neighborhood of Starr Hill, expected guests at any moment when Merrill heard this crackling coming from the skylight, he told the newspaper. Merrill and his 1-year-old son, Jackson, both saw the black bear fall into the home. Those in the house fled to adjoining rooms as the bear quickly recuperated, spotted Jacksons birthday cupcakes and started licking the frosting off them. The bear was inside the house for several minutes but did not wander back into the woods until Merrill deployed bear spray, according to the Empire, which also reports the bear may have been the same one that entered a nearby home the same day and was shot by Juneau police.
> 
> http://www.alaskadispatch.com/articl...birthday-party

----------


## pete lynch

Never a dull moment, eh?

----------


## 1stimestar

Never.  Gads I'm getting tired and looking forward to winter hibernation already...  


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

The Rust Princess rides again!  Sure am glad I kept this old hoopdie around.  With only Olivia's help I didn't want to take a chance on scratching up my pretty Ford for the fist time loading it.  I had just put the insurance back on it when Sue was in town so she could drive it.  Handy that I forgot to take it off again.  Ok, off to the lake for our maiden voyage!  Wish us luck.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Good luck. Pics or it didn't happen.

----------


## crashdive123

Have a great time!!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes I really thought I knew how to tie the proper knots.  I grew up with my dad tying loads down to drive cross country all the time.  I've tied lots of loads down myself.  Luckily when I pulled over 5 miles down the road because I could tell it was sliding backwards a bit, I had some straps in the junk box in the back.  Those worked much better then the ropes.  I need to get some ratchet straps though.  

We went to check out our new Chena Lakes park.  I must say, they did a great job of fixing up this old gravel pit area into a beautiful little park place.  They just opened it a couple of weeks ago while I was in Chicken.  There's an non motorized boat launch, a sandy swim area, a separate picnic area with a covered pavilian.  It's the first place like this that we have here.  I see it getting much use by town folk and I am happy for them.  

At first Olivia was sitting on the seat but figured out really fast that she was not comfortable up there so got on the floor which made both of us feel a lot more stable.  I think we did pretty good for just learning.  It doesn't have a keel so we were blown around a bit when the wind came in.  It just gave us that much more experience for learning.  We went across the lake and back.  Loading the second time was still not as smooth as I know it can be.  I'll have to watch some more youtube videos to remind myself how that is supposed to go.  I think for the most part it would go smoothly with someone taller and able to pick up one end.  Olivia can't carry her end very far yet.  Eh, she's just 12. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Swimming area.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That's our vehicle on that far shore there.  We hit the beach right as it started to rain so loaded in the rain.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Over all, this is going to be great!  I can't wait to learn more.

----------


## Batch

Looks great!

----------


## 1stimestar

This is our sky at 2:30 am. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad that your maiden voyage went well.

----------


## pete lynch

I had the same kind of "fun" when I first started using canoes again. The wind is a friend and a foe when I'm in my canoe. Depends on which way I'm heading. Straight into it I get low and centered and just paddle on one side until I'm blown off course and then I switch sides to correct my course. 
I use a cross between a modified J-stroke and the old fashion paddle and twist of the wrist. I don't paddle on arm strength alone; I stick the paddle forward and sorta thrust forward with my back and hips. That will save my arms when it's windy.
It's easiest, of course, when you have the wind at your back and you just sit up straight and sail. lol  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

Congrats on the voyage......

I like rivers much better than lakes....but I did buy a low profile ended canoe at the time to help with the wind blowing the ends.
Especially solo.....

Do a little research on paddling, and practice different kinda of strokes....much easier on your body.
Each image when will lead to the page it came from.....

https://www.google.com/search?q=cano...w=1093&bih=498

Also practice getting back in after a flip.......much easier to do it when its warm out......

http://www.canoeingbasics.com/canoeing10/when-you-flip/

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes I'm practicing different strokes.  I can't wait to get on our rivers but they are all in flood stage right now and even our mild little Chena River that runs through town had a rescue from canoers last week.  Maybe by next week they will go down enough for me to be willing to give it a shot.  I've floated down it in an inflatable raft and my old paddle boat but that thing was so stable you couldn't flip it if you tried.

----------


## hunter63

".........my old paddle boat but that thing was so stable you couldn't flip it if you tried......."
Hear that boys.....gonna be needing one of these for firearm transport.

----------


## LowKey

I betcha it would flip if you stacked all your firearms on one side...

----------


## 1stimestar

> I betcha it would flip if you stacked all your firearms on one side...



Yea, I'm going to hate it when that happens.

----------


## 1stimestar

She's not even 4 months old yet (July 4th) and is 32 lbs.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Weighed Maari today.  She turned 4 months old on the 4th of July.  She's 36 lbs.  Yea, it's getting a bit fun to weigh her as she's all wiggly legs.  

Took this tonight about 10 pm.  This is the Alaska Range.  At the end of this range to the right is Denali (or Mt. McKinley).  It was visible due to the clouds but the rest of the range was gorgeous. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is about 4:30 am yesterday.  Crummy cell phone pictures.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Aaaand a rare picture of my 15 year old and his neck beard!  Gads I hope that thing grows in a bit more....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome view of the Alaska range.

----------


## 1stimestar

Hey look at what I scored today for free.  I needed a tie out rope for the canoe.  Now, if it would stop raining enough for our rivers to get out of flood stage level, I could take it out!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

I normally wouldn't post a picture of myself like this or messy house but wanted to show how big she is in perspective. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

From a little cabin in Alaska, where cook books and hammers DO belong on the same shelf.

----------


## crashdive123

She's getting big.......and aliens have taken over her eyes.

----------


## Rick

That pup ain't a pup. She has grown.

----------


## Solar Geek

Wow great pic of you both!  I must have missed it - what Breed?

----------


## 1stimestar

Half Great Pyrenees and part Black Lab/Golden Retriever.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, A LAP DOG.....Way to go Mom......
Great pic ......thanks for posting.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guess we are just not going to have a summer this year.  Boo.  It hit 40 last night.  I had just found a bunch of plants at Lowes for a dollar each.  I brought them in last night.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Planning my big summer trip for early next month.  Going to do the Women's Salmon Fishing Derby down in Valdez, then go zip lining on my way back.  Yay for fun.

----------


## crashdive123

That's going to be a heck of a long zip line to get you all the way back from Valdez. :Whistling:

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, that would be awesome!  The zipline's in Talkeetna.

----------


## 1stimestar

The bears have been really busy this summer. 




> *Soldier attacked by grizzly in second JBER mauling this summer*
> Michelle Theriault Boots|
> 
> 
> July 20, 2014
> 
> A National Guard soldier was mauled by a brown bear on Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson while participating in a training exercise Sunday morning, officials said. A JBER release said the soldier was mauled by a sow defending her cubs -- the second such attack in just more than two months on the Anchorage base.
> 
> The soldier was in stable condition as of Sunday afternoon. His name had not yet been released.
> ...

----------


## 1stimestar

Didn't I just say the bears are busy this summer?




> *Eagle River man shoots, kills brown bear that mauled him*
> Tegan Hanlon
> July 24, 2014
> 
> An Eagle River man shot and killed a brown bear sow Thursday after the animal mauled him near his home, according to the Alaska Department of Fish and Game. 
> 
> The man, who has not been identified, said he was walking with his unleashed dogs on a dirt road off of Hiland Road, an area biologists described as well-known bear territory. His dogs wandered away and when they ran back toward the man, they were trailed by a brown bear sow, said Dave Battle, an assistant area wildlife biologist with Fish and Game.
> 
> "This is not in an Anchorage subdivision," Battle said. "This is out in the big woods." 
> ...

----------


## Rick

I don't know 'bout the rest of you but the time to shoot a grizzly is BEFORE it mauls you not after.

----------


## alaskabushman

I live in a part of Alaska with no brown bears, and I'm okay with that.

----------


## 1stimestar

You don't have them there?  Well, learn something new every day.

----------


## alaskabushman

Nope, no grizzys here! Islands crawling with black bears though. The "ABC" islands north of us (Admiralty, Baronof and Chichigof)  are highly populated with brown bears, and bones have been found here in Prince Of Wales but no live ones for a long time.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah.  Well black bears can be pretty darn problematic. They seem like they can have a bear chip on their shoulder lol.

----------


## alaskabushman

> Ah.  Well black bears can be pretty darn problematic. They seem like they can have a bear chip on their shoulder lol.


No doubt about it! I've had to "dispose" of 4 problem bears myself.

----------


## 1stimestar

At least they are tasty!

----------


## 1stimestar

Not too hot on shiny but it's an upgrade from the one he originally got me that was too big to fit.  Ok, I'm ready to go hunting now.  Well, I need to put my new sling on and get some covers for my scope. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Ah, another porch hunter......cool.

----------


## 1stimestar

See those willows in the background across the road?  Moose LOVE those.  In the winter especially when they can walk on the road so they don't have to walk in the deep snow.  Eh but no.  There is a little road on the other side of those and a couple of families live down there.  So I wouldn't shoot them from the porch.

----------


## LowKey

So maybe set yourself up in a blind parallel to the road?
 :Smile: 

Black bears are tasty?
I have a buddy who's place is over run with them, he's counted 6 repeat visitors so far this summer. 
Maybe there's a WMA near there...hmmmm....
Unfortunately they are "pets." Not pets in the kept-and-fed sense but they all have names. 
Kinda like the one time my grandpa named a spring steer. All winter long he would turn pale and lose his appetite if someone said, "We're having John for supper tonight."

----------


## hunter63

"Never name anything you plan on eating some day"...
That why cattle have ear number tags....easier to eat a number.

----------


## 1stimestar

If you have to shoot a nuisance bear, you don't actually get to keep it.  You have to turn it in to Fish and Game. But if you have a bear tag, and one just happens to come along...  Yes black bear is tasty.  Especially the interior ones who are eating blueberries vs. the southern ones who are eating salmon.

----------


## LowKey

Ugh, then the ones up here will taste awful. They eat mostly garbage from cans and whatever people are feeding the birds in their feeders.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yea those wouldn't be tasty!  

I'm going to quote my friend Lori as it was the most hilarious thing and I wish I had video. 




> Most excellent and fun afternoon shooting guns with Georganne and her kids! G let me shoot her 30.06! WOWSA. The first shot literally knocked my ear protection off. I am serious. they flew right off my head. I looked at her and said "WHAT THEEEEEEEEEEE heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell happened......." in disbelief. LOLOLOL It was funny but ya wanna talk about immediate respect for a firearm. Holy **** that was a reminder to never underestimate what you have your hands!! It was also the first time I had shot my new gun and it jammed to many times for my comfort since its the gun I carry for work.. I'm gonna try taking it apart and oiling it up real good.And then a late lunch/early dinner at Gallos to celebrate Jordan's birthday! I need more Saturdays like this cause it sure beats sleeping the day away! All in all a day that needs repeated!


Her ear protection literally FLEW off her head.  The look on her face was priceless!  All in all, I am in LOVE with my 30-06.  It's dang heavy but man it is a pleasure to shoot.  Recoil's not that bad and it is just so much power.  The kids loved shooting the .22s they got for Christmas.  I also shot my .357 which is just plain fun.  Then we all went out to dinner.  Came home, took the dog for a nice little run, now we are off to the movies.  

Pictures to come later.

----------


## Rick

Is her work gun an auto handgun? She may be limp wristing it if it is. Tell her to lock her wrist. I seem to remember she's in a remote camp(?) If it's a long gun she might want to change ammo and see if it still does it. Post the kind of weapon it is. With the gun gurus on here I'm sure they can lay hands on it and heal it.

----------


## 1stimestar

This is one of my local girl friends, not Susan who lives remote.  I'll go see what gun she has as I don't remember.  Oh yea, it's a Glock.  

I think it was jamming because it was brand new and needed oiling or (and now that I think of it, more probable,) she was shooting reloads.

----------


## 1stimestar

I was taking pictures with Lori's camera and kind of caught it when her hearing protection flew off her head when she shot my gun.  It was so hilarious.  I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

What?  All 16 year old boys don't want to just go shooting for their birthdays?

----------


## Batch

Everyone needs to put their weight more forward to help mitigate recoil. The rocks scare me at that range. You'll eventually catch rock or fragments of bullet or bullets. 

I could be wrong on the rocks. But, I have been hit by both.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks. We'll work on that.  I thought about the rocks too but lots of people go here to shoot.  Guess we can go into town and go to the actual range.  Yuck though.  I don't like shooting around people I don't know.

----------


## Rick

Oooh. Safety glasses. You just never know.

----------


## randyt

Looks like a awesome fun time.

----------


## alaskabushman

Went hunting with my little sis yesterday, she did good! Nice little 3x3 buck, first one of the season. ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406555307.504292.jpg

Note: profuse amounts of camo and heavy hunting boots are required in Alaska...

----------


## 1stimestar

> Went hunting with my little sis yesterday, she did good! Nice little 3x3 buck, first one of the season. ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406555307.504292.jpg
> 
> Note: profuse amounts of camo and heavy hunting boots are required in Alaska...


Hahhahah.  Awesome.

----------


## 1stimestar

Grizzly spotted less then 3 miles from my house.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Grizzly bear sighted in Goldhill area
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted by swoodard on Mon, 2014-07-28 16:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://webcenter11.com/?q=content%2F...8LH1Q.facebook

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang it, he just came through my yard apparently.  I live smack dab between Chena Ridge and Goldhill Rd.




> FAIRBANKS  A grizzly bear that showed up in two yards on Goldhill Road Sunday night might be the same one that was seen on Chena Ridge a couple weeks ago and biologists are warning area residents to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> 
> "I'm assuming it might be the same bear," wildlife biologist Tony Hollis at the Alaska Department of Fish and Game in Fairbanks said. "Chena Ridge is just across the Parks Highway and up a hill."
> 
> Two residents on Goldhill Road called ADF&G on Monday to report that a grizzly bear came into their yards Sunday night, about a mile up the road from Sheep Creek Road Extension.
> 
> A man said the bear ripped open a door on his dog truck and a woman said the bear bit into three garbage cans and scattered garbage around her yard. There's a good chance it's the same bear that was reported on Chena Ridge about two weeks ago, Hollis said.
> 
> ...


Walking the dog on Sat.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

First time on the Chena with the canoe. I ended up having to sit down in it instead of on the seat since I didn't have any gear or kids with me. It was too light for the seat. I was able to change positions a few time just fine.  All in all though, great trip. Saw no one else on the river since when I started off it was misty rain. My friend Lori came and helped me at the end to shuttle me back to my vehicle and took a picture.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My favorite spot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a good trip.

----------


## ClayPick

That's a nice river for paddling. I like to kneel in the middle best. Geat for the shoulders eh! :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm not as sore as I thought I would be.  Must be that fiddle playing working the shoulders muscles.

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang it, that pesky grizzly is still around and I leave on Thurs. for the Women's Salmon Derby in Valdez.  My kids are staying here with my daughter spending several nights with friends.  Scat and tracks were seen around a cabin today not half mile from my house.  The grizzly season opens on the 10th so I doubt that sucker will be around by the time I get back.

----------


## Canoetripper

do you know how to skin grizz pilgrim...........lol
good luck in the derby!

----------


## hunter63

> ..............
> Walking the dog on Sat.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Doggy getting big...LOL.....
Bella at the vet today, 45.8 pounds

----------


## 1stimestar

> do you know how to skin grizz pilgrim...........lol
> good luck in the derby!


I'm pretty sure I could figure it out.

----------


## 1stimestar

Just got back from the women's silver salmon derby in Valdez.  Got totally skunked.  Boo, no fish at ALL.  Had a great time though and ended the trip with a zipline adventure near Talkeetna.  

Finishing ground school.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

9 platforms, 3 rope bridges, one spiral staircase, one repel (that was a hoot).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Repelling down to the next platform.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

More pictures of the actual trip coming soon.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a fun time.

----------


## 1stimestar

More pictures from my vacation. Valdez, Prince William Sound, the fish hatchery, Hatchers Pass, Worthington Glacier (and others), hiking, camping, etc.  Wrangell St. Elias Mountains, Talkeetna Mountains, Chugiak Mountains, The Alaska Range.  I think I am finally getting a good handle on my camera (which has no automatic settings at all).  I'm shooting mostly in Aperture Priority.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

All I get is 


> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I fixed the picture thingie.  We'll see if the fix is permanent.

Great pictures!!!

----------


## sjj

Wonderful pictures.

----------


## alaskabushman

Looks like you had fun! Its been many years since I've been to Valdez, but it is a beautiful place. I did go on a caving expedition to the Wrangell ST. Elias mountains in 2008, that was an awesome trip. Nice pictures, I'd say you are certainly getting the hang of your camera! I especially like the one with the fireweed. Our fireweed down here is almost gone...  :eyore:

----------


## hunter63

Very cool.....great pic's.....I do recognize a couple of those boats.......
Thanks.

----------


## pete lynch

Looks like you have quite a handle on that camera. Beautiful pics of some beautiful country.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Very cool.....great pic's.....I do recognize a couple of those boats.......
> Thanks.


Lol I thought someone might.  

Here's a picture my friend Lori took. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh yeah - Deadliest Catch is one of my must see shows.

----------


## 1stimestar

Maari learns to swim and I caught it on video.  Sorry, my new cell phone's camera is soo crappy.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, very cool.......gotta love them.
Look at all the energy......Go, GO, Go, Then crash.....

We took Bella to the neighbors place, and she had a play session with their 3 dogs.......came home after supper and crashed.

----------


## crashdive123

That's great.  Bet she sleeps well tonight.

----------


## Rick

I missed this thread while we were gone. You go girl. Love the Outdoor Adventure pics and the ones from your vacation are super! I'm a Deadliest Catch junkie as well.

----------


## 1stimestar

Earthquake!

Looking to be a 5.4.  I was standing talking to Olivia who was sitting when it started.  It lasted a good long time, long enough for us to get to the door way and yell upstairs at my son to get downstairs.  Epicenter near Ester.  I live between Ester and Fairbanks but my address is Ester.  All is well, just a big ol adrenaline rush.  Oh yea, there were a ton of aftershocks too.

----------


## 1stimestar

Heh, here is two of three pages of aftershocks.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Glad it was just a test. I can't imagine living on a merry go round.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad everyone is OK.  The only shake, rattle and roll I want to do is sung by Elvis.

----------


## 1stimestar

We had two more biggish ones last night.

----------


## 1stimestar

At last!  

They're baaaaaccckkk!  

Well, we actually always have them.  It's only dark enough to see them for part of the year.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Big dipper.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

One word.

AWESOME!!!!

Well, technically that was three words.

OK, now I'm up to nine words.

I'm going to stop now.  Great pictures.  Definitely on my bucket list to experience the Northern Lights.

----------


## Rick

There are other ways of seeing the Auroras. Of course, you'll have to change your rating. 

http://www.space.com/27021-breathtak...stronauts.html

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's a live webcam near me that I often use to check conditions. You can check in at night and see if you see some auroras. 

http://www.ronnmurrayphoto.com/North...laskaAuroraCam

----------


## crashdive123

> There are other ways of seeing the Auroras. Of course, you'll have to change your rating. 
> 
> http://www.space.com/27021-breathtak...stronauts.html


How cool would that be?

----------


## crashdive123

> Here's a live webcam near me that I often use to check conditions. You can check in at night and see if you see some auroras. 
> 
> http://www.ronnmurrayphoto.com/North...laskaAuroraCam


Thanks for the link.

----------


## Rick

AND....they actually pay those folks to do that. Some folks have all the luck.

----------


## 1stimestar

Great lights on the webcam right now, 1:14 am AKST.  

Remember the page doesn't automatically refresh.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

wow! that's awesome

----------


## 1stimestar

The difficulty in photographing the northern lights is that you must be able to set your f/stop very low and your ISO very high.  Then you have to leave the shutter open for many seconds requiring a tripod.  Cameras can do this but until recently, video cameras did not have those settings, unless you were a government or something and able to spend $40,000 on a camera.  Now you can, though still very expensive I'm sure.  This is why you will normally only see time lapse "videos" of the northern lights.  Until now.  My friend Ronn will be entertaining us this winter with his new video camera.  

This is what it normally sounds like when people see the lights for the first time.  It's also what it often sounds like when us old timers see them.   :Wink: 

http://vimeo.com/ronnmurrayphotography/real-time-aurora

----------


## crashdive123

THAT was spectacular!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

Truly amazing!! Thanks.

----------


## Solar Geek

WOW oh WOW thanks so very much for posting!  I hope I see them some day.

----------


## 1stimestar

One of the problems living in a small cabin has is where to put stuff.  Nothing comes in the house without me having already thought about where I am going to put it.  BUT now I am out of space to put more guns hahaha.  Three rifles, in cases, has been sitting on the spare click clack couch.  My sister is coming to visit so I am trying to find a place for these to belong.  I want to hang them up, but in their cases, and somewhere they are not visible from my front windows to someone driving down my road.  So I am thinking of hanging them on the back side of the staircase.  One hook in the middle to hang the handles over.  Then one spike type hook at each end to keep them at the proper angle.  Can you picture that?  Have any ideas?  I'm really out of wall space so can't just hang them on the wall, besides, there is that whole, out of site from in front of my house thing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

I share you pain.
The stairs looks very similar to "The Place" including a landing.
We blocked one side with a shelving unit also divides the living room off from the rest a bit, and have been toying with the idea of enclosing the bottom of the open stairs.......but would be a PITA to clean out dog hair.....and such.
That is where I'm picturing hang the cases.

I do understand that you are renting so building something like a false bottom may be out of the question.....but even hanging as you suggest, maybe covered with a tarp would do the trick.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm thinking a hook in the middle to hook the case handles over.  A bigger L hook, upside down at the bottom to tuck the butt end of the cases under.  That would keep it at the proper angle.

----------


## crashdive123

Storage is always an issue regardless of the size of the house you live in.

----------


## hunter63

So true.....
"If you build it,... they,... will fill it"

----------


## 1stimestar

Hey my northern teir lower 48 Peeps.  You may be able to see the lights tonight!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

You can hang them beside the stairs

----------


## Grizz123

hang them above the windows

----------


## 1stimestar

No, there is stuff hanging there already.  I took this picture before we moved in a couple of years ago.

----------


## 1stimestar

Today is the 3rd anniversary of my husband's passing.  It is also the last day of an intense training I am going through to be a member of SART.  (Sexual Assault Response Team)  The SART team includes an Advocate (me) an Investigator, and a Forensic Nurse.  As most of your know, Alaska has the highest number of sexual assault and domestic violence in the nation.  It is also the highest in women being murdered by men.  Last month alone there were 20 victims from our area.  Almost half of those were children from two separate families. Needless to say, I'll be glad when this day is over.  

My friend won a road lottery ticket into Denali so that is where I will be going tomorrow.  Normally personal vehicles are only allowed to mile 15 of the road going into the park.  On shoulder seasons, if the snow is not too deep, you can drive in to Mile 30.  The road is 90 miles.

----------


## Williepete

> I fixed the picture thingie.  We'll see if the fix is permanent.
> 
> Great pictures!!!


Well it doesn't seem to be fixed as I can not see any of the pix's.  Well crash I'm down in your area, Orlando, we are sailing out today on Carnival to the Western Caribbean.

----------


## 1stimestar

You can't see my pictures Willie?

----------


## 1stimestar

Sept. 13, 2014. The road into Denali National Park and Preserve is 90 miles long. Most of the time, personal vehicles are not allowed into the park and one must take a bus. But once a year they hold a road lottery. Anyone can buy a ticket to enter. This year, my friend Lori won one of the tickets and allowed me to drive in.  I'm sooo glad The Mountain decided to come out and show us her face. More often she is covered in her own micro climated clouds. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Phaedrus

That is some amazingly beautiful country!

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks Phaed.

You guys will have to go back one page to see what he's talking about.  I saw three grizzlies. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome pics as always!

----------


## Williepete

> You can't see my pictures Willie?


No I can't, sorry for the late response, as we boarded the SUNSHINE ship that day, the 13th, and wifi on board is very expensive.  So we are now back in Orlando and flying home tonight, back to the drudgery of everyday life. The poor wife has to go back to work tomorrow, listening to people's aches and pains,lol.

----------


## 1stimestar

I don't know why.  Does anyone have any ideas?

My older sister is visiting so we went up to the Arctic Circle yesterday.  The sign and decorations are for my little great nephew Miles who is battling leukemia.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I love how this one turned out.  No post processing was done other then to resize it and put my name on it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

There is a glitch in the software that sometimes won't show the pics, even when members are signed in.  We have a work around figured out, but sometimes it's not permanent.

Great pics.  I'm sure Miles will love them.

----------


## 1stimestar

My youngest turned 13 yesterday.  She got my old laptop for her birthday. She had no idea what she was getting but when she picked it up and felt the weight of her gift, she got a bit of a horrified look in her eye and said "OH! Is it AMMO?!!" I think she almost started to cry. Hahhhahhhaaa. We might be tough Alaskan chicks but we don't want ammo for our 13th birthday hahhahaa. I'm still laughing.

----------


## crashdive123

Tell her Happy Birthday from all of us.

----------


## 1stimestar

I've been in Juneau this week for a conference for work.  While there I got to go zip lining again.  Also, I just sent in my last funeral payment.  It's done.  I've had the money before but kept putting it off.  Guess I had to give myself more time before letting that part go.  Feels pretty weird.

----------


## Tokwan

Yep..please do that and a Happy Birthday from Malaysia.....

----------


## ClayPick

Thats really somthing, all the walruses beaching themselves because theres no ice. Happy birthday to your little girl.

----------


## crashdive123

1st - it sort of like finishing a chapter that we aren't quite ready to finish yet.  I'm sure his he will live on in your memories and those of your children.

----------


## 1stimestar

> 1st - it sort of like finishing a chapter that we aren't quite ready to finish yet.  I'm sure his he will live on in your memories and those of your children.


Yes, exactly.  

Now here is a tiny gift for you all.  If you lived in Fairbanks and had an outhouse, you would see this all the time.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - still on the bucket list.

----------


## Rick

I take it that's a time lapse video. The AB doesn't move around that quickly does it? I know it says real time video but looking at the city lights it appears to be time lapse.

----------


## pete lynch

Thank you. Thank you very much.  :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

> I take it that's a time lapse video. The AB doesn't move around that quickly does it? I know it says real time video but looking at the city lights it appears to be time lapse.


No, that is not time lapse.  It's a new camera that can take real time videos of the northern lights.  Those auroras were actually moving pretty slow.  Sometimes they are much more active and just pounding down around you.  It's so awesome.  Hang on and I'll try to find one of them moving faster.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here is one of his that shows the lights really dancing.  This is not even as fast as they go sometimes.  

http://vimeo.com/ronnmurrayphotograp...calforrestfire

----------


## Rick

That was awesome and the shooting stars just added to it. I swear if I lived there I'd sit outside all night watching them. That's the one thing we regret not seeing when we were there. Just wrong time of year. My wife hates cold and snow but she would put up with it just to see the lights. Thanks!!!!

----------


## Williepete

I once saw the lights here in southern Indiana years ago, they were so beautiful, they just didn't last long enough.

Bill

----------


## 1stimestar

Annnnnd here it is!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LowKey

LOL at your daughter not wanting ammo for her birthday. With us, it was underwear...
These days, I'll take either.  :Smile: 

Your picture of the snow is absolutely perfect for bringing up those "Gotta go shovel" thoughts.
Grey drippy and perfectly still.

Long way to spring.

----------


## 1stimestar



----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a fun time.

----------


## natertot

Very cool!

----------


## crashdive123

> Very cool!


Downright cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1stimestar

Our town just put out a new tourism video.  I must say, they did a really good job.  After being here almost 11 years, I am still in love with it.  



 Published on Oct 7, 2014

Be inspired by the light of the Aurora Borealis. Renew your energy under the Midnight Sun. Experience the warmth of FairbanksAlaskas Golden Heartand the gateway to Denali, Interior and Arctic Alaska.

For more information visit http://www.explorefairbanks.com

Song: "Show Me The Way" by Young Fangs - http://www.youngfangs.com
Produced by Gah! Films - http://www.gahfilms.com/

----------


## Tokwan

Beautifullllll...........!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

That's pretty cool. Like any good cheechako I've done a lot of the stuff in that film. Brought back a lot of memories.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Pretty cool.

----------


## 1stimestar

My buddy Sue.  Thawing, not thawed.  Here's some pretty cool footage of the camp. 

http://channel.nationalgeographic.co...ng-not-thawed/

----------


## 1stimestar

Thinking ahead to my Yukon River trip next year.  My sister Char from Ft. Worth may be going with me.  That'd be so much fun.  She's only 13 months younger then me and we used to trick people into thinking we were twins. 

http://www.nps.gov/yuch/planyourvisi...yukonriver.htm

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

Aaaaaahhh..two beautiful ladies from Alaska....enjoy your trip...

----------


## crashdive123

Cool video.

Yes, you two could pass as twins.

----------


## 1stimestar

I WAS just going to go by myself as the only friend of mine that I would want to bother with on such a trip is scared of water.  I have lots of people that want to go but none I want to babysit or spend that much time with.  My sister is a big city girl but I know she has common sense and is not a wimpy girl (although if she has her nails done for the trip, I WILL make fun of her.)  I'm looking forward to spending time with her.

----------


## hunter63

Yes...Twins for sure....

----------


## Tokwan

I hope you will have a good time. Enjoy!!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh all the wheels in my head are spinning now.  From play lists to an extra field kit.  I want one for each of us to wear in case of emergency/canoe over turn.

----------


## crashdive123

Just remember - dry bags and boxes are your friend.

----------


## 1stimestar

So I'd like seats with backs.  But how do you put one on a seat like this?  The only ones I've seen so far, just started looking at them, are hard plastic.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I used a strap on "stadium seat" in mine.  Most sporting goods places probably carry them, and there is always on line.  I'll look through my pics and see if I have one of it - if not, I'll snap one later.  I paid $25 at Dick's Sporting Goods for mine.

----------


## crashdive123

You can see it sticking up in this picture.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

In this picture it is the green thing in the bottom, right of the pic.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This isn't the one I bought, but it is similar.  It attaches with a single strap that goes below the existing seat.  http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/pr...14014.12458307

----------


## 1stimestar

Ok great.  I just didn't know if those were actually sturdy enough to lean back in.

----------


## 1stimestar

Whew, just had a doozy of an earthquake.  I'm at work and it moved me in my office chair.  Was a big roll so gave me a second of a vertigo type of feeling.  They are still getting reports but right now estimating it is to be a 5.18 near Ester.  I live in Ester (well live outside of town) but am in Fairbanks at work.  Bleh, talk about an adrenaline rush.

----------


## randyt

Holy moly, a earthquake.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh yea, speaking of earthquakes... After the earthquake was over, my Case Manager and I went upstairs to check the cameras to see if any of the movement was caught on camera. One of the cameras shows our foyer and just barely, the door to the boiler room. We had the boiler room door open because it has been getting too hot in there and setting off alarms and we are waiting for it to be fixed. Anyways, on the camera, in the boiler room, you could see something moving around in there. It wasn't something solid. It was pretty dang spooky. Every one knows my building is haunted but I've never seen anything in there before. We went back downstairs and checked and we couldn't see anything such as lights or shadows that would have caused such movement but there was nothing.  Que theme from Twilight Zone.

Oh yea, this is a secured building. No one can get in with out the code. And we would have seen anyone coming in the door on the cameras.

----------


## Tokwan

It could be the condensation on the CCTV cam or just vapor from the boiler....cooolll..

----------


## 1stimestar

I thought of that Tok.  But the camera is on the opposite side of the foyer so not near the actual boiler room.  And this was movement.  And I've never SEEN steam in there, though maybe the camera picked up some that can't be seen by the eye?  Kind of what it looked like, steam, but not moving the way steam would, that's what was freaky about it lol.  It's an older camera system so I don't know.  I told my Night Monitor to check it out when he gets to work so I'll see what he says.  Our cameras back up on tape for "a period of time" so he can go back and look.  

I've spent a lot of time in that boiler room as it is an old system and I am the fixer of all things that I can possibly fix myself.  Also, our fire suppressant system and all alarms associated with that is in there and we have had several modules go out in the last few years.  That part is all computerized and I have to reset it fairly often.

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## 1stimestar

> *Magnitude 5.0 earthquake shakes Interior Alaska
> *
> 
> 
> Posted: Tuesday, October 21, 2014 3:15 am | Updated: 11:51 am, Tue Oct 21, 2014.
> 
> Weston Morrow wmorrow@newsminer.com
> 
> FAIRBANKS - A magnitude 5.0 earthquake rocked Interior Alaska at 4:37 p.m. Monday. The quake struck about 37 miles northwest of Fairbanks, near the town of Minto, at a depth of nine miles.
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/local_...7a43b2370.html

I live between Fairbanks and the little square of the quake.  You can see how many fault lines there are.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Marriage is like living in Alaska. Once you know where the faults are don't dwell on them.

----------


## 1stimestar

Craaaaap.  Big ol' shaker this morning.  5.6.  This one woke us up.  Seriously disorienting.  It knocked my bed against the wall. So yea, we are rocking and rolling up here.  The numbering system shows that the difference between a 5 and a 6 is not that 6 is one more then 5 but a 6 is doubled the strength of a 5.  It's exponential.  


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

09:25 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	3.69 ML 	in the north-central region of Alaska
09:22 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	1.24 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
09:21 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	1.08 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
09:21 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	Unknown 	NORTHERN ALASKA
09:19 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	Unknown 	NORTHERN ALASKA
09:15 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	Unknown 	in the central region of Alaska
09:15 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	Unknown 	NORTHERN ALASKA
09:00 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	1.32 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
09:00 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	1.44 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
08:59 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	Unknown 	NORTHERN ALASKA
08:53 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	2.06 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
08:47 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	2.08 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
08:45 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	Unknown 	NORTHERN ALASKA
08:30 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	5.05 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA
08:26 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 	1.70 ML 	NORTHERN ALASKA

----------


## hunter63

Wow, Glad we don't have too many of those in Wisconsin.....

So that black line is where y'all are gonna break off into the Bering Sea?

----------


## Grizz123

I will gladly trade homes with you  :2:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Wow, Glad we don't have too many of those in Wisconsin.....
> 
> So that black line is where y'all are gonna break off into the Bering Sea?


Lol yep.  Oh, it was 5.5 not 5.6.  




> I will gladly trade homes with you


Heh, how do you feel about outhouses at -40?

----------


## Rick

Heck, just make sure you live outside those little squares and you've got it made.

----------


## Grizz123

> Heh, how do you feel about outhouses at -40?


an Alaska outhouse in -40 is better than any house, in any temp, in NJ

----------


## Rick

Nothing of mine is going to be exposed to -40F. Not even my parka.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Nothing of mine is going to be exposed to -40F. Not even my parka.


Hahhaa.  We actually use a porta potty in the deep cold.  Guess whose job it is to empty it though? Ugh.


We are getting a ton of after shocks this morning.  If it says northern Alaska then it is north of Fairbanks, you know, where I live.  If it says central region of Alaska that could be anywhere east, west, or somewhat south of Fairbanks.  But these are all in our area. 


Local Time                                                   Magnitude          Region 

01:45 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown in the north-central region of Alaska 
01:11 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 0.74 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
01:07 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown in the central region of Alaska 
12:57 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.15 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
12:50 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.54 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
12:32 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
12:28 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.60 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
12:07 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown in the north-central region of Alaska 
12:05 PM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:59 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:56 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.58 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:54 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:52 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:44 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.23 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:43 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:42 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.17 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:40 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.70 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:38 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 0.96 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:30 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.55 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:21 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:19 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:09 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
11:00 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:57 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.29 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:56 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:52 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.76 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:50 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 2.01 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:44 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 0.75 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:28 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.51 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:27 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 0.84 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:27 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 2.06 ML in the central region of Alaska 
10:17 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.74 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:14 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:12 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:10 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 0.82 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:07 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.18 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:06 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:04 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.29 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:02 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.21 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
10:01 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.37 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:59 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.06 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:57 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.08 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:53 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.85 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:49 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:45 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:43 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:38 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.49 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:36 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:30 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 2.48 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:25 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 3.41 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:22 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.24 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:21 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.08 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:21 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:19 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:15 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown in the central region of Alaska 
09:15 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:00 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.32 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
09:00 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.44 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
08:59 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
08:53 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 2.06 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
08:47 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 2.08 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
08:45 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 Unknown NORTHERN ALASKA 
08:30 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 5.05 ML NORTHERN ALASKA 
08:26 AM AKDT Thursday October 23rd, 2014 1.70 ML NORTHERN ALASKA

----------


## 1stimestar

> Fault near Minto capable of much larger quakes
> 
> 
> ERIN CORNELIUSSEN/FAIRBANKS DAILY NEWS-MINER
> Aftershocks
> 
> Natalia Ruppert, a seismologist with the Alaska Earthquake Center, points out aftershocks that occurred at 1:45 p.m. local time Thursday, October 23 on a screen in the University of Alaska Fairbanks Geophysical Institute.
> 
> Posted: Thursday, October 23, 2014 3:02 pm | Updated: 6:15 pm, Thu Oct 23, 2014.
> ...


http://www.newsminer.com/news/alaska...81umI.facebook

----------


## 1stimestar

Ok Wilderness Medic.  Challenge accepted.  Your turn...

Homer, AK.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

From my Valdez Trip, Woman's Silver Salmon Derby
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Arctic Circle
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ziplining
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Repelling
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Denali/Mt. McKinley
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wilderness medic

HAHA! You can't use all that at once, its too overwhelming!  :Smile: 

Thousand Island Lakes.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Donahue Pass
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Yosemite Falls (Touristy, I know)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Rappelling too!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


30 fathoms under the sea with no air! (Not really 30 fathoms, I wish  :Smile: )
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


And...and that's all I have! You may have won this won but i'm gonna do more stuff too!! Riiight after another drink and forum check  :drink: 


Beautiful pictures by the way. I can play a handful of instrument but the violin won't let me. It refuses.

----------


## hunter63

Guests can't see images.........

----------


## 1stimestar

Cool.  Where is that Thousand Island Lakes?    

Next summer I am doing a canoe expedition from Eagle, AK to Circle, AK on the Yukon River.  I was going to do it by myself but just invited my sister from Texas to join me and she is super excited about it.  It's going to be epic!

----------


## 1stimestar

Sooo heads up.  The new season of Life Below Zero starts tonight. 


In other news, guess what I am doing on Sunday, or what ever day Sue is able to make it into town?  

Notice the Rust Princess in the back ground?  This was from her visit before last.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Wow rubbing shoulders with TV stars........
Guess I'll try it.

----------


## wilderness medic

> Cool.  Where is that Thousand Island Lakes?    
> 
> Next summer I am doing a canoe expedition from Eagle, AK to Circle, AK on the Yukon River.  I was going to do it by myself but just invited my sister from Texas to join me and she is super excited about it.  It's going to be epic!


Awesome. Thousand Island lakes is in the Ansel Adams wilderness.






> Guests can't see images.........


I keep randomly getting that message too. What's up with that? At first I thought it was my post count, but if you're getting it too...

----------


## hunter63

> Awesome. Thousand Island lakes is in the Ansel Adams wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep randomly getting that message too. What's up with that? At first I thought it was my post count, but if you're getting it too...


I can see them now.....thought that maybe you were banned?
Cool pic's

----------


## 1stimestar

It's just a glitch with the program.  They are working on it.  They are really fast to fix it if you let them know.

----------


## wilderness medic

> I can see them now.....thought that maybe you were banned?
> Cool pic's


Why would I be banned. Because I have a different opinion than some? Lol...

----------


## 1stimestar

No one gets banned for having a difference of opinion.  People get banned for being rude little sh*t-tards.  Really, if you are respectful, you can have any opinion you want.

----------


## wilderness medic

> No one gets banned for having a difference of opinion.  People get banned for being rude little sh*t-tards.  Really, if you are respectful, you can have any opinion you want.


That was my point. I think i've been pretty respectful in my differences in opinion, no personal attacks or rudeness. If anything i'd say it was the opposite towards me. As one member said "I've already been flogged". 

Anyway. Off topic, sorry. Carry on.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well speak of the devil.  This just in:




> *Hunter kills 2 brown bears after man mauled near Kodiak*
> Chris Klint Chris Klint, Senior Digital Producer, cklint@ktuu.com
> 
> POSTED: 11:31 PM AKST Nov 04, 2014    UPDATED: 11:37 PM AKST Nov 04, 2014 
> 
> 
> Courtesy USCG
> ANCHORAGE -
> 
> ...


http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/hunter...odiak/29548374

----------


## 1stimestar

Ah, realize I didn't put many actual camping pictures up.  Here are a couple. 

Some gear.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some more gear.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Setting up camp.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Caribou and my very own Crash Blade. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Me and my daughter, packed up for a week's trip.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

What?  Everyone doesn't take a feather boa on camping trips?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Playing to the ghosts on Eagle Summit.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wilderness medic

> Well speak of the devil.  This just in:
> 
> 
> http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/hunter...odiak/29548374


Wow, talk about timing.

----------


## crashdive123

> Caribou and my very own Crash Blade. 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ooooo - nice knife.

----------


## Tokwan

Tha's not camping..the tent set up looks like a luxurious resort.....not fair...hahahahahaha...anyway...looks like you had a great time....nice pics of some beautiful people and bears too...appreciate them.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol It was my friend Lori's first time camping in Alaska.  I wanted to make it easy for her.  Two tents, two EZ Ups.  Rain, rain, rain.  Beer.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Ooooo - nice knife.


Lol yup!  I love, love, love it!

----------


## 1stimestar

> Tha's not camping..the tent set up looks like a luxurious resort.....not fair...hahahahahaha...anyway...looks like you had a great time....nice pics of some beautiful people and bears too...appreciate them.


I was going to tell you to go back and look at previous pictures I have posted but they are all saying "guests can not see images".  Boo.

----------


## Tokwan

I can see them...a nice shot of a girl on the rocks from above...

----------


## MrFixIt

Were those hula hoops in the back of the vehicle?
And if so, what are they for? Besides the obvious...

----------


## Rick

Haven't you heard? Naked hula hooping is all the rage in Alaska in winter.

----------


## MrFixIt

> Haven't you heard? Naked hula hooping is all the rage in Alaska in winter.


I now have this mental image in my head...thanks Rick...

----------


## wilderness medic

> I now have this mental image in my head...thanks Rick...


Hong hoop.


Let that sink in.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes, my daughter is a hoola hooper.  Those are weighted differently.  She just got her own professional hoop for her last birthday.

----------


## hunter63

Okkkkkkkkk....professional hula hoop-er?.......I'll bite...What the heck is a professional hula hoop-er?

----------


## crashdive123



----------


## 1stimestar

More like this:

----------


## 1stimestar

She also taught herself to juggle.

----------


## wilderness medic

Does she spin poi or do any other object manipulation?

----------


## 1stimestar

> Does she spin poi or do any other object manipulation?


I don't know what that is and am too lazy to look it up right now, but she does human manipulation.  Does that count?  lol

Kiki Kapow

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ahem, just saying...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tokwan

Oooohhh...I really wanna live in Alaska...

----------


## MrFixIt

Your daughter is a talented young lady. Pro hula hooper, juggler, roller derby, and lives in Alaska! :Thumbup:

----------


## WolfVanZandt

From what I'm seeing on the weather, nobody needs to be in Alaska right now. That storm looks awful. You folks be careful.

We're supposed to get it next week (right while we're trying to move into a new house).

----------


## crashdive123

> Ahem, just saying...
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Congrats.  Now if you can work a Crashblade into one of the scenes..........just sayin.

----------


## Grizz123

I like these hoop dancers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS0QshbclDA

----------


## hunter63

> Ahem, just saying...
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Do you have to join the screen actors Guild?
Congrats.......Very cool.

----------


## 1stimestar

Nah, it's just a quickie thing.

----------


## 1stimestar

> From what I'm seeing on the weather, nobody needs to be in Alaska right now. That storm looks awful. You folks be careful.
> 
> We're supposed to get it next week (right while we're trying to move into a new house).


Yea really surreal feeling right now.  Talk about your SHTF scenario.  It's touted as the worst storm in the world lol.  Of course, we have the Alaska Range between us but I do expect to get some wind and snow, maybe a blizzard out of it.  The thing is, we have very little wind here in the interior.  So when we do get wind, it always takes out trees/power.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weathe...mjy6t.facebook

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Sounds good. There are so many people I care about scattered all over the globe that, if anything happens anywhere, I have to  be concerned about somebody's well-being.

----------


## 1stimestar

Eh, we're pretty prepared.  Even though my heater burns fuel, it's still electric so if the electric goes out, we'll be with out heat.  But it is only getting down to about 15 at night as of yet, so not too cold.  We also have friends with wood stoves we can go hang out with if needed.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Woof! It looks like it's going to affect us worse than ya'll. We have 70% snow in the forecast Monday and snow continuing through Thursday and starting back Saturday for who-knows-how-long. And we're moving to south Denver next week.

O.O

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh boo.  Nothing like moving in a blizzard.  Stay warm.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Heh. Yer right, of course.

----------


## 1stimestar

How's your weather Wolfie?  We got a heck of a warm front from this.  While it is kind of nice, it's made the roads pretty messy as we had already started to form our snow pack.  The problem with this warmth melting the snow is once it's gone, then our deep cold will start to set in and for those who have septic systems, they'll have no insulating snow.  I see a busy season for our pumping and thawing companies.  Did you get moved?

----------


## Tokwan

Its hot , lots of sun here with a little bit of rain...come on over...!

----------


## 1stimestar

My friend Ron is streaming northern lights right now, live!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzM7RxPc420

And the lights are big.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

We are moved. It was a pain because we had record lows (single digits) and 2-3 inches of snow (pretty) which immediately turned to ice. I only crashed once on some stairs ut, as much as it scared everyone else, I remained uninjured. It's a diagnostic for bone brittleness - I passed. We are now in the southern Denver area (Lakewood) and I wake up in the morning to a view of the Rockies - it just keeps getting better.

 :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

Well cool about the bone density and the new views lol.  At least in Colorado, you'll get sun really soon.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Woof! What a sun! I'm a nocturnal person. Even Alabama's sun is too bright.....This one......Oy!

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you're settling into your new place Wolf Man.

----------


## 1stimestar

5 years ago today.  Handling for a Yukon Quest musher.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanksgiving for 9 in a 700 sq. ft. cabin.

Day before, making the chicken dressing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Open that bottle of wine girl!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Yes I played a few songs and we had a sing a long.  That was great fun.  When was the last time you actually was in a sing a long?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The boys are upstairs.  My friend Lori came by right as my aunt and uncle were leaving.  This is the fist time I've used the pano function on my new phone.  Weird.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mukappa56

hahaha... the pano looks cool.  :Smile: 

Happy thanksgiving 1stimestar.

Thank you for sharing

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a good time with family and friends.

----------


## MrFixIt

Now I'm hungry again!
Thanks for sharing Star!

----------


## WolfVanZandt

And now.......the leftovers.

----------


## 1stimestar

I'm really enjoying the new Alaska reality show (yes, another one!) Edge of Alaska.  They touch on the McCarthy Massacre as well as the Papa Pilgrim fiascos of small town McCarthy, AK.  
http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/edge-of-alaska/

----------


## crashdive123

I've been watching that one a little - like what I've seen, so may try and catch up on the episodes I missed.

----------


## Faiaoga

"Tundra Green - How Alaska Became America's Marijuana Capital" by Josh Kramer is an illustrated story about the history of marijuana use and marijuana legalization in Alaska.  Look online for The Atlantic for December 10, 2014.  www.theatlantic.com

I worked only two summer seasons in Southeastern Alaska a long time ago, and I have never used marijuana, but I found the article interesting.  Other people may want to see this.   :Clover:

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can't see photos glitch is back.

----------


## crashdive123

It never left.  Which post so I don't have to go back through all 461 of them?

----------


## 1stimestar

> Thanksgiving for 9 in a 700 sq. ft. cabin.
> 
> Day before, making the chicken dressing.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Open that bottle of wine girl!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...



Most of them starting with the previous page.

----------


## 1stimestar

Of course it works if I quote....

----------


## Rick

I think you are just jinxed. I've fixed those twice TODAY. A couple of other times as well. We might have to start sneaking up on them.

----------


## Grizz123

6 pies for nine people, I think we might be related

----------


## Rick

Actually, 3 were for our quality control department. You can never be too careful ya know.

----------


## crashdive123

They must have been intercepted before QC got them.  You just can't trust those danged Postal workers anymore.

----------


## 1stimestar

What Alaskans do when bored.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

For sale.  What seems to be a stainless steel knife, Blade is very dull and will need sharpened. Very practical and very easily mistaken for toe nail clippers, with it's small size you can literally fit it anywhere! .. Only down side is it's not assisted open. Taking offers

D: Pretty sure that's illegal and you need a class T license for it


S: I would require a collectors license because of the rarity, but being as it has no marked brand. I'm unsure of the value.


R: I'm sure u could trade it to warren. U just need to ad in about a grand with it


C: I'll give you a quarter if you sharpen it first

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

S: Update: I found out it marked "China" not sure if it's referring to being made in China or if that's the brand

C: Ok it's the brand name I know that brand it's a **** brand I'll give you a dime for it

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

R: I'll trade you some fire starters for it but i'll need $150 with trade


C: ^dont do it man it's not worth your high quality fire starter

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
S: Would you take the knife and this adjustable iron sight? Never used.. Unsure of how it works got it for Christmas last year


R: youve got it upside down, thats why you couldnt figure it out. Those are tricky.


C: You obviously clip it on your barrel

----------


## 1stimestar

Happy Solstice, yesterday.  Sunrise 10:58 AM, sunset 2:40 PM.  Ugh, welcome back sunlight.

----------


## crashdive123

Before you know it you'll be wishing for some darkness.

----------


## 1stimestar

Congratulations Barrow.  First sun in 65 days.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323391747779321

----------


## 1stimestar

And in other news, I have taken the rest of the week off for mental health days!  Ugh.  We have Christmas off but it's worth the use of my vacation time in this case.  What is it about Christmas time that brings out the crazy in people?

----------


## Rick

It's the fact that we've forgotten the true meaning of Christmas and now try to juggle added costs for presents into the lack of a budget. Add in the running around to shop, the dreary days and the loss of light. Gads, I just got myself depressed.... My thanks to the many marketing and advertising folks out there. You do your job very well. You've trained us through the years.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

1sttimestar......disappointment, I think. Regardless, of how happy a person is, they either expect magic or know that it's not going to happen. I'm a Christian but I value the Buddhist worldview - it's sorta like a cosmic Kennedy - Ask not what the world will do for you; ask, instead, what you will do for the world. I think the Lord gives that a big nod. It also makes for an altogether nicer CHRISTmas.

----------


## 1stimestar

And on that note, I'll close this year's thread.  

I only just looked the music up on the internet about 10 minutes before making this video so excuse the mistakes.

----------


## Williepete

Beautiful song and that was good for just 10 minutes of practice. Happy New Year, and hope you are staying warm.

----------


## DoubleChinRooster

> Well, the Fairbanks area is considered the "real Alaska" and I love it here.  Of course, we have the harsher winters (and summers) but it helps to keep out the riff raff lol.


definitely...I am starting to wonder how long before the oil boys take our last frontier away from us.  I hope never because I seriously want to spend 1 year in the wild!

----------


## Zack

> And on that note, I'll close this year's thread.  
> 
> I only just looked the music up on the internet about 10 minutes before making this video so excuse the mistakes.


Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing with us.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done 1st!!!!!

----------


## hunter63

Nice job.....you are making progress........Happy New Year.

----------


## pete lynch

Very nice fiddlin' and you never blinked once!
 :clap:  :clap: 
Happy New Year.

----------


## Batch

Good job and Happy New Year!

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol I didn't blink because I was trying to see the tiny tiny music notes I looked up on my computer.

----------

